# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Dezembro 2010



## PedroAfonso (1 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Hazores (1 Dez 2010 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

para começar bem o mês, são esparados periodos de chuva que poderão ser pontualmente fortes, sendo já lançado o alerta Amarelo para os gupos ocidental e central. A precipitação forte está prevista para os próximos três dias.


----------



## Rog (1 Dez 2010 às 13:04)

Bom dia,
Hoje caiu durante a noite alguma neve nos picos mais elevados da Madeira, algumas acumulações visíveis ao início da manhã perto do Pico Ruivo.






Temperaturas às 8h:
2,7ºC - Pico do Areeiro
7,5ºC - Achadas da Cruz
13,8ºC - Ponta do Pargo
14,4ºC - Funchal
15,4ºC - Ponta do Sol
fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia 

Por agora no norte da Madeira céu nublado alguns aguaceiros fracos num total de 1,2mm desde as 0h.


Para o fim de semana espera-se agravamento do estado do tempo na Madeira com vento forte e chuva por vezes intensa.

Previsão de vento aos 1500 metros (850hpa):
ECMWF





GFS





Precipitação ECMWF (Instituto de Meteorologia):





Precipitação GFS


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Dez 2010 às 16:45)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui noite e madrugada muito fria com o céu pouco nublado tendo aumentado de neblusidade ao longo do dia com vento fraco. Agora o céu está encoberto.

Tmin - 7,4ºC (A mais baixa de 2007,2008,2009 e 2010)
Tmax - 19,1ºC

Actual

16,2ºC, 58% Hr, 1015 hpa Vento de E


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Dez 2010 às 21:15)

Dados Actuais:

Céu encoberto. Vento de E a 0 km/h. 14,1ºC, 65% Hr, 1015,6 hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Dez 2010 às 11:03)

Bom dia. Por cá regressou a chuva.

Céu encoberto, chuva fraca a moderada, vento de E a aumentar de intensidade.

Até ao momento registei 1,8 mm desde a meia noite e a minima foi de 12ºC, ás 8h30 estavam 12,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2010 às 12:55)

Nas últimas 24horas o grupo Ocidental do arquipélago dos Açores registou bastante precipitação.

Um total de 84mm na ilha das Flores.

Gráficos de observação horária, referentes à precipitação:

Corvo





Flores


----------



## Knyght (2 Dez 2010 às 13:54)

E a coisa é bem capaz de piorar:




Previsão Hirlam amanhã 00h-06h




*Estar Preparado*
Grupo Central!


----------



## ijv (2 Dez 2010 às 15:22)

Boas tardes,
Alguem aqui me pode dizer onde encontro na Internet as estações metrológicas  aqui na ilha da madeira, já procurei e nada.

PS: pena na minha zona não ter nada para ver as temperaturas.


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2010 às 16:04)

ijv disse:


> Boas tardes,
> Alguem aqui me pode dizer onde encontro na Internet as estações metrológicas  aqui na ilha da madeira, já procurei e nada.
> 
> PS: pena na minha zona não ter nada para ver as temperaturas.



Bem-vindo ao forum! 

Pode consultar os dados das estações na Madeira no site do Instituto de Meteorologia http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2010 às 16:06)

Sigo com 13,5ºC
85%HR
1017hpa

Para o próximo fim-de-semana mantêm-se as previsões de vento forte e chuva na Madeira. 
Vento aos 850hpa:











Precipitação:


----------



## ijv (2 Dez 2010 às 17:00)

Obrigado, Eu esse ja conheço, pensei que houvesse mais, para mim acho que o IM, nao da la muito certo com a realidade.
Tenho ido ver muitas vezes ao sit do Winguru, por vezes acerta muito bem. O que eu queria mesmo era do tipo saber as temperaturas actuai ou algo assim nos vários conselhos da ilha.
Desculpem ser chato, é que gosto de esta informado.


----------



## Hazores (2 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

chuva, chuva e mais chuva é assim que têm estado o dia todo, embora seja chuva fraca mas é constante. 
o vento é que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade ao longo da tarde.

para a noite, tal como o Knyth referiu vem mais "molho" com precipitação que poderá ser forte e vento de leste também forte.


----------



## Knyght (2 Dez 2010 às 20:05)

ijv disse:


> Obrigado, Eu esse ja conheço, pensei que houvesse mais, para mim acho que o IM, nao da la muito certo com a realidade.
> Tenho ido ver muitas vezes ao sit do Winguru, por vezes acerta muito bem. O que eu queria mesmo era do tipo saber as temperaturas actuai ou algo assim nos vários conselhos da ilha.
> Desculpem ser chato, é que gosto de esta informado.


Boas IJV

Visita este site o que tem de bom é que a actualização não é quase 2 horas depois:
http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...om=10&pin=Funchal, Região Autónoma da Madeira


Quanto aos Açores, actualizando, temos pelo Hirlam:
Dia 3 00/06h -1




06/12h -1





NAE












*Estar Preparado*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

Olá Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa o céu durante todo o dia tem-se apresentado muito nublado ou encoberto. O Vento agora sopra de NW com alguma intensidade. Neste momento não chove.

Tmin - 12ºC
Tmax - 16,4ºC
Prec. - 5,4 mm até ao momento

Actual:

16,1ºC, 1011,2 HPA, 92% Hr, Vento NW a 34 km/h


----------



## Hazores (3 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

boa noite,

grande noite de inverno, com chuva e o vento forte de leste (58 km/h) nas lajes. temperatura actual 15ºC. A pressão é que tende a diminuir, indicando a aproximação do centro depresssionário, que irá manter-se nos próximos dias por estas paragens.


----------



## Knyght (3 Dez 2010 às 01:55)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> grande noite de inverno, com chuva e o vento forte de leste (58 km/h) nas lajes. temperatura actual 15ºC. A pressão é que tende a diminuir, indicando a aproximação do centro depresssionário, que irá manter-se nos próximos dias por estas paragens.



E deverá manter-se a boa quantidade de precipitação para o Arquipélago dos Açores até o final do dia de hoje.


----------



## LMCG (3 Dez 2010 às 05:28)

Porra...

Alguém consegue dormir?
Este vento está-me a contorcer a casa toda...
A estação meteorológica está farta de indicar rajadas máximas superiores a 20m/s.
Vou ver se durmo, se conseguir e enquanto não sou chamado para alguma ocorrência...

Boas.


----------



## Knyght (3 Dez 2010 às 07:31)

LMCG disse:


> Porra...
> 
> Alguém consegue dormir?
> Este vento está-me a contorcer a casa toda...
> ...


Poderá...:





Poderá seguir os Avisos do esquadrão de meteorologia da força aerea americana das lajes em http://ows.public.sembach.af.mil/index.cfm?section=WWA


----------



## Hazores (3 Dez 2010 às 10:46)

bom dia

alguem sabe-me dizer porque as imagens de satélite estão paradas desde o dia 30?


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2010 às 10:54)

Quais imagens hazores ? Airmass aqui está actualizada. Faz ctrl+refresh ou apaga a cache.
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Dez 2010 às 11:04)

Bom dia

Aqui pela Lagoa, noite, madrugada e manhã de inverno, com vento por vezes forte e chuva continua moderada a forte. A estrada entre a Lagoa e Água de Pau está bastante afectada pela chuva com lençois de água e muita lama em muitos pontos.

Desde a meia noite até ás 8h30 da manhã tinha registado 35,4 mm, a minima foi de 15,2ºC e ás 8h30 estavam 16,5ºC a humidade nos 90%


----------



## ijv (3 Dez 2010 às 11:11)

Bom dia,
Estava eu agora a ver o sit do IM e deparo me com isto como podem ver na imagem,
O porto santo com 33.4ºC. Isto é normal[URL=http://img573.imageshack.us/i/semttuloyr.png/]
	
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## jonhfx (3 Dez 2010 às 13:07)

Não está correcto, se fores ao gráfico de observação vais ver que a estação anda com "problemas".
Em Porto Santo Segue com 19ºC no Aeroporto.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Dez 2010 às 13:31)

Cotas de Neve interessantes aqui para a Ilha de S. Miguel e Terceira para os proximos dia 7 e 8 de Dezembro. Será que vamos ter algo interessante nas nossas montanhas. A Esta Semana tivemos cotas identicas aqui em S. Miguel no dia 30 de Novembro e 1 de Dezembro o que deu uma minima de 7,4ºC aqui na Lagoa ao Nivel do mar, só faltou os aguaceiros. O Ano passado quando nevou cá, nesse dia apenas registei 7,6ºC de minima.


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2010 às 13:35)

Pelo norte da Madeira céu nublado com boas abertas
15,9ºC e 81%HR
1015hpa

Previsão de vento muito forte, que segundo o IM, as rajadas podem atingir os 120 a 140 km/h nas zonas montanhosas. 
O IM já activou aviso amarelo para precipitação forte a partir das 4h da manhã.

Previsão do IM para amanhã sábado:


> Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
> Períodos de chuva, temporariamente forte a muito forte
> a partir da manhã em especial nas zonas montanhosas.
> Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
> ...




O modelo ECMWF indica precipitação forte desde a madrugada e manhã de amanhã, já o GFS prevê chuva forte apenas para a tarde. 

Vento aos 850hpa (1500m alt)


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 13:55)

Boas, 

para a Madeira  alerta vermelho segundo o site do IM:







Há momentos ainda não tinham o detalhe, mas agora já colocaram vermelho por ventos de 140 Km/ em zonas montanhosas e laranja por chuva forte por vezes muito forte.






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/


----------



## Hazores (3 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

Vince disse:


> Quais imagens hazores ? Airmass aqui está actualizada. Faz ctrl+refresh ou apaga a cache.
> http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/



boa tarde,

As imagens de Multi-Sensor Precipitation Estimate, provavelmente deixaram de ter livre acesso, será?


----------



## Hazores (3 Dez 2010 às 14:20)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Cotas de Neve interessantes aqui para a Ilha de S. Miguel e Terceira para os proximos dia 7 e 8 de Dezembro. Será que vamos ter algo interessante nas nossas montanhas. A Esta Semana tivemos cotas identicas aqui em S. Miguel no dia 30 de Novembro e 1 de Dezembro o que deu uma minima de 7,4ºC aqui na Lagoa ao Nivel do mar, só faltou os aguaceiros. O Ano passado quando nevou cá, nesse dia apenas registei 7,6ºC de minima.



Ainda falta muito tempo, além disso as cotas não são assim tão baixas, tendo em consideração que temos um imenso mar a rodear as ilhas, ao que deves de somar mais uns 200a 300 m, mas até lá vamos ver no que vai dar. acredito que possa eventualmente cair  granizo, agora nevar, só no pico.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 14:35)

Notícia JN:
*
"Grande deslizamento de terra" na ilha das Flores*

13h30m

O mau tempo que se regista nos Açores provocou, ao inicio da manhã de hoje, sexta-feira, um "grande deslizamento de terra" na ilha das Flores.

O deslizamento obstruiu a estrada de acesso à Fajãnzinha, impedindo o acesso de veículos a esta localidade, que apenas é possível a pé.

Carlos Enes, do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil, disse à Agência Lusa que o acidente não provocou danos materiais ou pessoais.  

"Foi um grande deslizamento de terra, que aconteceu ao início da manhã. Uma equipa dos bombeiros já chegou ao local e retirou idosos de uma habitação para um local seguro", acrescentou.  

No local também já estão meios da Secretaria Regional da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos, da autarquia e de uma empresa de construção civil para procederem à desobstrução daquela estrada.  

Carlos Enes salientou que este deslizamento de terras foi "a situação mais preocupante" ocorrida nas últimas horas nos Açores devido ao mau tempo.  

"O deslizamento deixou a localidade isolada, mas não há registo de ter soterrado nenhuma casa, não havendo também registo de qualquer vitima", frisou.  

Devido ao mau tempo, foram registas em S. Miguel quedas de árvores, entretanto já resolvidas, e ainda a ocorrência de um despiste na estrada das Capelas, com dois feridos, que tiveram que ser desencarcerados e transportados para o hospital.  

Em Santa Maria, o mau tempo originou uma inundação numa habitação, tendo a situação sido já resolvida.  

http://jn.sapo.pt/paginainicial/pai...s%20Flores&Option=Interior&content_id=1726480


----------



## Hazores (3 Dez 2010 às 14:36)

com a aproximação do centro da depressão aos Açores, a instabilidade atmosférica vai aumentar ainda mais, sendo assim a probabilidade de orrência de trovoadas é elevada. 
durante a proxima madrugada e durante o dia de amanhã devem de ocorrer


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Dez 2010 às 14:54)

Hazores disse:


> Ainda falta muito tempo, além disso as cotas não são assim tão baixas, tendo em consideração que temos um imenso mar a rodear as ilhas, ao que deves de somar mais uns 200a 300 m, mas até lá vamos ver no que vai dar. acredito que possa eventualmente cair  granizo, agora nevar, só no pico.



Não sei se nos Pontos Mais altos de S. Miguel e Terceira nessa madrugada não caíra alguma coisa, chuva misturada com neve. Granizo isso é certo


----------



## Knyght (3 Dez 2010 às 16:00)

Amanhã apanhamos nós, para já os Avisos do IM estão lançados.


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 17:47)

*Vento na Madeira pode chegar a 140 km/h*



> O arquipélago da Madeira vai estar em situação de aviso vermelho, situação de risco extremo, devido às previsões de vento e chuva forte a partir das 12 horas de amanhã, sábado.
> 
> 
> De acordo com as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), a situação meteorológica do arquipélago é de risco extremo, devendo o vento soprar com rajadas que poderão atingir os 140 quilómetros/hora nas zonas montanhosas.
> ...



in: JN


----------



## Hazores (3 Dez 2010 às 18:47)

começam a aparecer as primeiras consequências das chuvas que se têm abatido nós ultimos dias nos Açores, mais concretamente na ilha das Flores:

IN: IOL

O mau tempo que se faz sentir na ilha das Flores, nos Açores, provocou nas últimas horas dois deslizamentos de terras na mesma zona onde ocorreu um outro ao início da manhã, que ainda está a obstruir a estrada de acesso à Fajãzinha. 

O presidente do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores, Pedro Carvalho, afirmou à Lusa que «a situação está controlada, dentro do possível, e a segurança das pessoas está salvaguardada». «Algumas pessoas da Fajãzinha estão na escola primária por uma questão de precaução, porque chove muito», acrescentou. 

A localidade, onde vivem «aproximadamente 60 pessoas», está inacessível a veículos automóveis desde o primeiro, e maior, deslizamento de terras, apenas sendo possível o acesso a pé. «O deslizamento deixou a localidade isolada, mas não há registo de ter soterrado nenhuma casa, não havendo também registo de qualquer vítima», afirmou Pedro Carvalho, salientando que estão no local elementos e meios da Secretaria Regional da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos e da Câmara das Lajes das Flores, além de efectivos da PSP, GNR e bombeiros. 

Pedro Carvalho frisou que está a ser feita uma avaliação com vista à abertura de um acesso alternativo, tendo apelado à população para que adopte as precauções habituais tendo em conta as condições meteorológicas. 

O mau tempo que se regista no arquipélago dos Açores provocou a queda de várias árvores, uma inundação e alguns acidentes de viação em S. Miguel, S. Jorge e Santa Maria, mas todas estas situações já estão resolvidas, segundo revelou o presidente da Protecção Civil. 

Relativamente às ligações aéreas entre as ilhas dos Açores, o porta-voz da SATA, José Gamboa, disse à Lusa que a operação decorre até ao momento com normalidade, registando-se apenas alguns atrasos.


----------



## Hazores (3 Dez 2010 às 19:59)

MAU TEMPO NOS AÇORES


in: GaCS


Angra do Heroísmo , 3 de Dezembro de 2010 


 Mau tempo provoca queda de árvores e deslizamentos de terras nas ilhas de São Miguel, Santa Maria, São Jorge e Flores

Face à actual situação meteorológica, o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa:


1-Ocorreram um conjunto de situações relativas ao mau tempo nas ilhas de São Miguel, Santa Maria, São Jorge e Flores. A maioria das ocorrências são a queda de elementos arbóreos e pequenos deslizamentos. Os Bombeiros, pessoal e máquinas da SRCTE, outros departamentos do Governo e as Câmaras Municipais têm estado no terreno, a resolver as situações, não se registando danos pessoais ou materiais até ao momento. 


2- A situação que exigiu mais meios e atenção aconteceu na Fajãzinha, na ilha das Flores. Tratou-se de uma sequência de derrocadas sobre a estrada de acesso aquela freguesia. No momento, está a ser aberto um acesso à freguesia pelo antigo caminho, tendo em vista normalizar a situação.Encontram-se algumas pessoas alojadas na escola por mera medida de cautelar. Estão no terreno os Bombeiros das Flores, pessoal e máquinas da Delegação da SRCTE, a Câmara Municipal, 2 empresas privadas, a PSP e a GNR, estando a operar no local 4 máquinas. 


3-O SRPCBA aconselha a que sejam evitadas todas as actividades exteriores desnecessárias e que a condução na estrada seja rodeada da maior cautela, para além da tomada de medidas preventivas usuais neste tipo de situação meteorológica adversa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Dez 2010 às 22:02)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu encoberto com chuva constante moderada a forte, por vezes bastante forte. Vento com alguma intensidade. Subida acentuada da temperatura.

Tmin - 15,2ºC
Tmax - 19ºC

Actual:

18,7ºC, 991,5 Hpa a descer, 96% Hr, Prec. 71,6 mm (Das 0h até agora). Vento aqui de NW WNW a cerca de 8 km/h


----------



## Hazores (4 Dez 2010 às 01:17)

85 pessoas evacudas da fajazinha na ilha das Flores (um dos lugares mais bonitos que já passei)

in: GACS

A situação que exigiu mais atenção aconteceu na Fajãzinha, na ilha das Flores. 
Tratou-se de uma sequência de derrocadas sobre a estrada de acesso aquela freguesia que provocou a retirada, por precaução de 85 pessoas, daquela freguesia.
As pessoas foram, na sua maioria, alojadas numa instalação hoteleira, tendo sido 2 delas removidas para o Centro de Saúde, por se encontrarem antes acamadas. 


Está a ser aberto um acesso à freguesia pelo antigo caminho, tendo em vista normalizar os acessos.


Estão no terreno os Bombeiros das Flores, pessoal e máquinas da Delegação da SRCTE, a Câmara Municipal, 2 empresas privadas, a PSP e a GNR, estando a operar no local 4 máquinas.


Considerando a gravidade dos estragos causados, quer pelos deslizamentos de terras, quer pela chuva e ventos fortes que se fizeram sentir na Fajãzinha, ilha das Flores, de acordo com as orientações do Governo Regional que reuniu esta tarde na Presidência, foi determinado ao SRPCBA que enviasse ajuda imediata para aquela Ilha.


Assim, o SRPCBA enviou para as Flores uma equipa constituída por três técnicos do Instituto de Acção Social e três técnicos da Direcção Regional da Habitação, coordenada pelo Inspector Luís Paulo Andrade, do SRPCBA, que seguiram esta tarde, no C-295 da Força Aérea Portuguesa, para as Flores levando equipamento diverso com vista a minorar e avaliar os efeitos pelo temporal que fustigou a Região durante a madrugada e manhã do dia de hoje.


3       O Governo dos Açores determinou, igualmente, que o LREC constituísse uma equipa mista com o CVARG da Universidade dos Açores, para se deslocarem com urgência à ilha das Flores, de modo a realizarem uma análise global do risco da zona afectada.


4       O Governo continua a acompanhar a evolução desta situação e aconselha que sejam evitadas todas as actividades exteriores desnecessárias e que a condução na estrada seja rodeada da maior cautela, para além da tomada de medidas preventivas usuais neste tipo de situação meteorológica adversa.



5        O Secretário Regional da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos, José Contente, desloca-se amanhã à ilha das Flores para se inteirar in loco da situação.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2010 às 09:17)

Cardápio para o fim de semana Madeirense...

*Previsão para Sábado, 4 de Dezembro de 2010*

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada
em especial a partir da tarde e nas zonas montanhosas.*
*Vento forte (35 a 55 km/h) de sul, com rajadas da ordem
dos 90 km/h, tornando-se forte a muito forte (50 a 75 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 120 km/h a partir da tarde nas
zonas montanhosas.*
Pequena subida de temperatura máxima.

Costa Norte: Ondas de norte com 1,5 a 2,5 metros.
*Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 3 metros, aumentando
para 4 a 5 metros.*
Temperatura da água do mar: 20ºC

*Previsão para Domingo, 5 de Dezembro de 2010*

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
*Períodos de chuva, temporariamente forte a muito forte em especial
nas zonas montanhosas.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
*Vento forte (35 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas da
ordem dos 90 km/h.
Nas terras altas o vento soprará forte a muito forte (50 a 75 km/h)
de sudoeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 120 km/h.*

*Previsão para 2ª Feira, 6 de Dezembro de 2010*

Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
*Vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas da
ordem dos 70 km/h.
Nas terras altas o vento soprará forte a muito forte (35 a 60 km/h)
de sudoeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.*


----------



## Rog (4 Dez 2010 às 11:47)

Bom dia,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu muito nublado com chuva fraca.
O vento é moderado a forte.
17,4ºC
91%HR
1004hpa

Satélite:





O Céu ao amanhecer


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 12:01)

Rog disse:


> Bom dia,
> Pelo norte da Madeira céu muito nublado com chuva fraca.
> O vento é moderado a forte.
> 17,4ºC
> ...



Foto fantástica Rog


----------



## Knyght (4 Dez 2010 às 12:07)

Boa Tarde

Grande foto essa ROG, para já ainda não chove no Funchal embora o céu esteja muito nublado e carregado que mais hora menos hora deve começar a chover, de momento todas as previsões são para chuva fraca à moderada.

Pressão continua a descer e encontramo-nós e já vamos 1005hpa vento todos os modelos apontam para *Forte*, cada vez mais forte para o final do dia de hoje coloco alguns modelos de seguida:


----------



## Knyght (4 Dez 2010 às 12:36)




----------



## Fantkboy (4 Dez 2010 às 13:03)




----------



## alex vieria (4 Dez 2010 às 13:11)

Confirmou que ainda não choveu no sul da ilha, mas o vento médio tende aumentar, já registei alguma rajada de S 43,2 km/h a uns 30 minutos atrás.

O céu apresenta-se muito encoberto em qualquer momento cairá os primeiros pingos

Temp actual: 19,6ºC
Hr: 89%
Vento: 21,8Km/h em média de S
Pressão tende a baixar 1002,9 mb


----------



## Knyght (4 Dez 2010 às 15:08)

1002hpa


----------



## Lousano (4 Dez 2010 às 15:26)

Uma célula a aproximar-se da Madeira


----------



## Knyght (4 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

Já estamos a espera dela...




O vento intensifica-se!


----------



## Hazores (4 Dez 2010 às 18:47)

grande temporal se levantou, desde a 3h da tarde chuva e vento muito forte!

o vento sopra de NNE muito forte.


----------



## ijv (4 Dez 2010 às 19:12)

Alguém aqui da madeira tem estações meteorológicas, estou a pensar em adquirir uma.
PS: embora nao perceba nada disto, vamos la ver.


----------



## jonhfx (4 Dez 2010 às 19:47)

Boa Noite.
Por aqui só tenho 2 coisas a dizer:
MUITO VENTO ( Rajadas de 85 Km/h de Sudoeste ) 
e 
MUITO NEVOEIRO!
Pressão nos 999,2 Hpa, temperatura de 17,9 ºC e 1 mm de precipitação.
Parece estar a piorar, muito vento mesmo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hazores (4 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

Boa noite,

fica aqui o que aconteceu na fajazinha, Ilha das Flores


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> fica aqui o que aconteceu na fajazinha, Ilha das Flores
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><p...e" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


Pôs o código HTML e não o link do vídeo, é apenas por o link, que o fórum descodifica:


----------



## Hazores (4 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

obrigada!


----------



## alex vieria (5 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

Aqui a noite é mesmo tropical tenho uma temperatura actual às 00:25h de 21ºC o vento é de SSW, esta arrastar mesmo uma massa quente, a temperatura aumentou de ontem para hoje por estas horas quase 5,5ºC

Aqui onde moro existe um nevoeiro de partículas de sal, proveniente do mar, o mesmo encontra-se muito picado, com ondas persistentes e de grande altura, tenho as janelas embaciados de sal. A precipitação foi só de 0,4mm parece ser que a precipitação se limitou nas zonas montanhosas da ilha e em alguns locais da costa norte.

O vento é persistente já registei rajadas de 53,4 km/h de SW, mas em traços gerais o dia foi calmo sem sobressaltos. Não sei até que ponto este aviso vermelho se fiz cumprir, talvez se amoldasse mais num laranja pelos acontecimentos sucedidos.


----------



## alex vieria (5 Dez 2010 às 00:52)

Inicio-se mesmo agora uma chuvada  moderada acompanhada de ventos constantes moderados e pontualmente forte de SWW registei uma rajada mesmo a pouco que bateu o record de ontem o valor foi de 56,7 Km/h. vamos lá ver parece que noite promete mas claro esta sem sobressaltos de maior!!!


----------



## alex vieria (5 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

Chuva forte neste preciso momento acompanhada de vento moderado a forte com rajadas que ja chegou os 61,2km/h... estão criar efeito de cortinados de agua. Temperatura actual 20,9ºC. Dentro de casa esta mais frio que lá fora é engraçado ver esta inversão termica...


----------



## jonhfx (5 Dez 2010 às 03:50)

Bem...acordado com o som de um trovão, e já contei mais 2 após esse!
O vento sopra forte e a chuva faz um barulho contra a janela que parece ser mais do realmente é, a electricidade ameaça desligar-se.
A estação Online mais próxima regista rajadas de 62km/h( outra vez a minha estação deixou de ter contacto com a consola  ), aqui seguramente será superior, o local é mais exposto.


----------



## Knyght (5 Dez 2010 às 10:07)

jonhfx disse:


> Bem...acordado com o som de um trovão, e já contei mais 2 após esse!
> O vento sopra forte e a chuva faz um barulho contra a janela que parece ser mais do realmente é, a electricidade ameaça desligar-se.
> A estação Online mais próxima regista rajadas de 62km/h( outra vez a minha estação deixou de ter contacto com a consola  ), aqui seguramente será superior, o local é mais exposto.












De facto estamos a sofrer uma bela trovoada embora eu tenha dormido super bem. O vento tem sido especialmente forte nas zonas altas e já deve ter provocado alguns estragos.

Quanto aos cortes de luz, principalmente as cargas positivas tendem procurar as linhas de alta tensão, aí é esperar que as protecções reajam para proteger equipamentos e clientes.


----------



## Hawk (5 Dez 2010 às 13:10)

Também o mar está feroz na costa madeirense. As bóias do Instituto Hidrográfico reportam ondas com altura máxima superior a 8 metros no Funchal.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Knyght (5 Dez 2010 às 13:46)

Muitas descargas atmosféricas sobre a ilha:


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

*Açores: Isolamento mantém-se após derrocada*



> A electricidade só "dentro de dias" regressa à Fajãzinha, localidade da ilha açoriana das Flores isolada desde sexta-feira devido ao deslizamento de terras provocado por chuvas intensas, anunciou este domingo a eléctrica regional EDA.
> 
> Com o fornecimento de água e energia eléctrica cortados desde as derrocadas, os cerca de 80 habitantes da Fajãzinha já passaram duas noites fora de casa, pernoitando, na sua maioria, no aldeamento turístico da Coada.
> 
> ...



[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/SqdfrokH7ZPhSQZiVtrF"]FajÃ£zinha sofre deslizamento de terras - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## jonhfx (5 Dez 2010 às 16:43)

Boa Tarde.
Melhorias significativas no tempo, depois de alguma trovoada ao inicio da tarde, o vento acalmou, já não chove, e o nevoeiro está a levantar.
A agitação marítima a que está a ser um problema, a praia de artificial de areia amarela, já era:




Para os lados do Funchal, segundo o Diário de Noticias do Funchal, as ondas chegam à Avenida do Mar:


> Ondas galgam muralha da Avenida do Mar
> Doca do Cavacas 'engolida' pelas ondas
> A agitação marítima está a atingir a costa da Madeira. Na Avenida do Mar, turistas e residentes, de máquina em punho ou simplesmente por curiosidade, aglomeram-se para ver o 'espectáculo' proporcionado pelas ondas que galgam a muralha e atingem a Avenida do Mar.
> www.dnoticias.pt/sites/default/files/Av_do_Mar_agitacao_Maritima_176398.flv
> ...



fonte:http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/239579-ondas-galgam-muralha-da-avenida-do-mar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Dez 2010 às 16:53)

Boa tarde! Aqui pela Lagoa dia de céu muito nublado com abertas e aguaceiros que por vezes tem sido moderados a fortes. Descida da temperatura.

Até ao momento:
Tmin - 11,5ºc, Tmax - 17,2ºC, Prec. - 3,2 mm

Actual

16ºC, 70% Hr, 991,1 hpa. Vento de W a 10 km/h


----------



## alex vieria (5 Dez 2010 às 16:57)

O vento acalmou e a chuva, foi ver in loco os destroços são poucos na avenida do mar, só em frente do teleférico existe pedras e o equipamento urbano destruído e o mar anda galgar só nessa parte da avenida do mar. Enquanto a zona oeste do Funchal (lido e praia formosa e incluído câmara de lobos) é mais preocupante, o lido sumiu e a pormenade de Câmara de Lobos tem os muros, varandins e pavimentos totalmente destruídos.

Temp actual: 21,1ºC
Precipitação acumulada desde 00h: 8,9mm
Rajadas de vento Max:  73,7 Km/h às 10:20h e às 13:01 h SSW
Pressão: 1000,4 mb
Hr: 92%

Houve trovoadas perto 14:05h  pelo menos ouvi três.


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2010 às 18:25)

Boa noite
Pelo norte da Madeira um dia de muito vento
A rajada máxima foi de 76km/h e um total de 84,5mm desde as 0h
Algumas estradas condicionadas temporariamente ao longo do dia devido a derrocadas e queda de árvores ou galhos
Sigo com 16,7ºC e 85%HR


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2010 às 20:44)

Algumas fotos das derrocadas no dia de hoje no norte da Madeira - estrada regional:




















mais fotos


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2010 às 21:44)

Boas fotos Rog.



> *Agitação marítima agrava-se nos Açores*
> O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores emitiu um alerta para o agravamento da agitação marítima no arquipélago, com ondas que podem chegar aos nove metros de altura.
> 
> No Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo), a previsão é de ondas de norte com seis a sete metros de altura até às 23h00, agravando-se depois a situação com ondas de nordeste de oito a nove metros no período que se prolonga até às 14h00 de segunda-feira.
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/agitacao-maritima-agravase-nos-acores_1469598


----------



## Hazores (6 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

boas 

vince, em príncipio não deverá ocorrer problemas de maior quanto à ondulação pois os principais portos Açorianos e os mais problemáticos estão virados para o quadrante Sul.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Dez 2010 às 10:54)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela Lagoa manhã de céu muito nublado e queda de aguaceiros. Algum frio. Ás 8h30 12,2ºC 89% Hr, prec. 3,2 mm


----------



## Rayco (6 Dez 2010 às 19:43)

Olá
Aqui em La Palma, choveu muito hoje, 62mm em Brena Alta, ontem 154mm, 53mm em El Paso hoje, e 30mm em casa. E a tempestade continuará nas Ilhas Canárias e na Madeira vários dias.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Dez 2010 às 23:05)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros agora para a noite.

Tmin - 12ºC
Tmax - 17,7ºC
Prec - 1,8 mm (Todos agora á noite)

Actual:

14,9ºC, 91% Hr, 995,1 hpa, Vento de SW a 35 km/h


----------



## Hazores (6 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

boa noite,

por aqui os aguaceiros começaram a meio da tarde, sendo alguns deles moderados. A temperatura é que baixou bastante.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Dez 2010 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o céu já se apresentou com boas abertas, mas agora encontra-se bastante nublado e os aguaceiros vão caíndo. Registei até ao momento 1,2 mm e uma minima de 13,4ºC. 
Ás 8h30 estavam 14,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2010 às 14:31)

> Açores
> *Freguesia da Fajãzinha, nas Flores, deve ter luz e água ainda hoje[/B**]
> 07 | 12 | 2010   11.50H
> 
> ...


*

Nos primeiros 3 dias do mês, caíram 215mm nas Lajes da ilha das Flores.*


----------



## Hazores (7 Dez 2010 às 17:15)

pela ilha terceira (zona oeste) cairam os primeiros bagos de granizo deste outono/inverno.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Dez 2010 às 22:11)

Boa noite!

Dia frio com céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. Aguaceiros por vezes fortes aqui na Lagoa. Em algumas zonas da ilha caíu algum granizo.

Tmin - 10,6ºC
Tmax - 15,8ºC
Prec. - 11,2 mm (Desde as 0h até ao momento)

Actual:

10,9ºC, 86% Hr, 1010,3 hpa, Vento de SW a 0 km/h

Pode não significar grande coisa mas acho estas cotas de neve cá para a ilha minimamente interessantes:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=LAGOA

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=NORDESTE


----------



## Hazores (7 Dez 2010 às 22:26)

boa noite,

por aqui cada aguaceiro trás consigo uns bagos de granizo misturados com muita chuva e vento acompanhar.

em angra do heroismo:
vento de NNE e 12ºC de temperatura


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Dez 2010 às 22:30)

Aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro de granizo


----------



## alex vieria (7 Dez 2010 às 23:04)

Esta a chegar uma célula com alguma actividade e muito densa, vem trovoadas a caminho com picos de precipitação talvez daqui a 30 minutos teremos algum destes efeitos, vamos lá ver.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Dez 2010 às 13:20)

Boa tarde!

Dia frio com aguaceiros, por vezes de granizo, algum vento. 
Tmin de 11,1ºC até ao momento, a máxima até agora foi de 14,1ºC, registava á pouco 13,9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

Boa tarde:

Neste momento 14,6ºC, 73% Hr, vai chovendo e já registo desde as 0h 5,8 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Dez 2010 às 22:06)

Boa noite!

O resto da tarde foi de aguaceiros. A máxima ficou-se pelos 15,3ºC. E precipitação vai nos 7,8 mm

Actualmente sigo com 12,3ºC e 72% Hr


----------



## Knyght (8 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Chuviscos...


----------



## icewoman (9 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

Boa noite,

alerta laranja para a Madeira colocado á pouco pelo IM, respectivo á chuva.

já verifiquei alguns modelos e em conjunto com outras informações, não sei o porque deste laranja


Sabe de algum site em que possa verificar esta situação?


obrigada.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

Boa noite! 

Dia Frio com céu muito nublado com  aguaceiros mais intensos durante a tarde e que por vezes foram de granizo.

Tmin - 9,7ºC
Tmax - 14,3ºC
Prec - 15,2 mm (Das 0h até ao momento)
Actual

11ºC, 89% Hr, 1010,8 hpa


----------



## jonhfx (10 Dez 2010 às 00:23)

Boa Noite.
Choveu forte por aqui, uma meia hora, entre as 23:30 e as 0:00 horas,não tenho é de momento maneira de quantificar as quantidades 
Agora continua a chover, mas moderadamente...


----------



## Hazores (10 Dez 2010 às 01:19)

boa noite,

aguaceiros, por vezes muito intensos. 11º C é a temperatura que se faz sentir neste momnto em AGH.

edit: neste momento chove muito....espero que seja só um aguaceiro.... mas já leva mais de 5mim a chover intensamente.


----------



## jonhfx (10 Dez 2010 às 08:55)

Bom dia.
Afinal foi uma noite calma, apenas aquele período de chuva muito intensa referido, que, segundo os dados da estação do IM mais próxima, rendeu 7,5 mm.
O dia começou com temperaturas algo baixas 11 ºC   agora sigo com 12,2 ºC e céu pouco nublado, embora para sudoeste o céu apresente o seguinte aspecto


----------



## Hazores (10 Dez 2010 às 10:19)

Alerta laranja, lançado pelo IM, no grupo oriental dos açores devido a aguaceiros intensos


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2010 às 14:41)

Hazores disse:


> Alerta laranja, lançado pelo IM, no grupo oriental dos açores devido a aguaceiros intensos



Nas últimas 24h, a estação de Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores, acumulou *74,9mm*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com chuva intensa e continua durante a manhã que passou aguaceiros para a tarde e que foram também fortes.

Tmin - 11,2ºC
Tmax - 15,6ºC
Prec - 48,6 mm (Das 0h ás 22h)

Actual:

13,7ºC, 94% Hr, 1001,3 hpa


----------



## Knyght (11 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

Boa noite

A situação meteorologia na RAM encontra-se influenciada ainda pelos centros de baixas pressões que se deslocaram a oriente e já estando mais próximo do território continental.

Temos sofrido alguns aguaceiros pontuais de intensidade média mas com algum sol a mistura 











Começam a existir previsões que apontam para o agravamento na quinta/sexta feira com uma depressão cavada no arquipélago açoriano que se estenderá em crista as ilhas madeirenses, contudo tudo muito incerto pois ainda não entramos no timelag das 48h fiáveis.


----------



## jonhfx (12 Dez 2010 às 02:00)

Boa Noite.
Neste Momento chove forte por aqui, já ouvi pelo menos um trovão, segundo o satélite, parece que ainda vai continuar por mais algum tempo...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Dez 2010 às 11:20)

*Plano de contingência foi accionado para a ilha do Corvo*

A ilha do Corvo está há 18 dias sem ligações marítimas e a falta de produtos alimentares já se começa a sentir, o que levou as autoridades a accionarem o plano de contingência.
Por causa das más condições atmosféricas e da forte agitação marítima, o barco que faz a ligação com a ilha das Flores tem sido impedido de atracar no porto da ilha do Corvo, a mais pequena do arquipélago.

Devido a esta situação, este sábado à noite a Secretaria Regional da Economia accionou o plano de contingência para abastecimento de produtos alimentares.

A partir de segunda-feira serão transportadas duas toneladas de produtos alimentares para aquela ilha por via aérea, com vista a evitar uma ruptura total nas reservas que ainda existem na ilha do Corvo, onde vivem menos de 500 pessoas.

Fonte:
Hoje às 08:19
Por TSF
http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1733192


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Dez 2010 às 21:15)

Boa noite! Dia de céu muito nublado com abertas durante a tarde. Águaceiros.

Tmin - 13,6ºC
Tmax - 19,2ºC
Prec - 9,6 mm (Das 0h até ao momento)

Actual:
13,7ºC, 86% Hr, 1008,6 hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu com boas abertas, tornando-se encoberto ao longo do dia. Vento fraco.

Tmin - 11,5ºC
Tmax - 19,1ºC

Actual:

13,5ºC, 85% Hr, 1007 hpa, Vento de SE a 0 km/h


----------



## Hazores (14 Dez 2010 às 00:18)

boas,
por aqui um inicio de manha com ceu praticamente limpo, pelas 12h fechou-se de nuveuns, caindo um aguaceiro forte, em seguida voltou abrir, ficando o ceu com boas abertas.
temp. actual 13ºC


----------



## Hazores (14 Dez 2010 às 14:20)

bom dia,

o estado do tempo nos os Açores vai sofrer um agravamento nas próximas horas e já foram lançados pelo IM um alerta amarelo para todos as ilhas, contudo, os grupos central e oriental são quem deverão "sofrer" mais com as condições climatéricas.

Alertas lançados pelo IM:

Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Açores

Acores - G. Ocidental
Amarelo Precipitação  
Válido entre 2010-12-15 18:00:00 e 2010-12-15 23:59:59 (hora UTC) 
Amarelo Vento Direccao de 
Válido entre 2010-12-15 21:00:00 e 2010-12-15 23:59:59 (hora UTC) 


Acores - G. Oriental
Amarelo Precipitação  
Válido entre 2010-12-14 13:00:00 e 2010-12-15 00:59:59 (hora UTC) 
Amarelo Vento Direccao de 
Válido entre 2010-12-14 13:00:00 e 2010-12-15 00:59:59 (hora UTC) 
Amarelo Precipitação  
Válido entre 2010-12-15 06:00:00 e 2010-12-15 21:59:59 (hora UTC) 
Amarelo Vento Direccao de 
Válido entre 2010-12-15 12:00:00 e 2010-12-16 00:59:59 (hora UTC) 


Acores - G. Central
Amarelo Precipitação  
Válido entre 2010-12-14 13:00:00 e 2010-12-14 23:59:59 (hora UTC) 
Amarelo Precipitação  
Válido entre 2010-12-15 09:00:00 e 2010-12-15 23:59:59 (hora UTC) 
Amarelo Vento Direccao de 
Válido entre 2010-12-15 12:00:00 e 2010-12-15 23:59:59 (hora UTC) 

Aqui fica a previsão do AEMET






nestas imagens já se pode observar a aproximação do centro de baixas pressões ao grupo oriental











NOTA: não posso deixar de fazer um reparo à protecção civil dos Açores, o IM já lançou o alerta à mais de uma hora e até agora não foi lançado nenhum comunicado para esta nova actualização do IM.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

Vento muito forte no grupo Oriental dos Açores e nas vertentes norte da Ilha da Madeira.







Também bastante precipitação nos grupos central e oriental dos Açores.






Santa Maria segue já este mês com *281,2mm*.


----------



## Hazores (15 Dez 2010 às 15:28)

boa tarde,

apartir das 13 horas começou a levartar-se vento forte do quadrante de leste, pela ilha Terceira.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 17:22)

Atenção ao vento ainda *muito forte *em Ponta Delgada. Já deve ter havido estragos consideráveis.






Ainda mais atenção a Sta. Maria com *80 km/h de vento médio!!!*


----------



## Knyght (15 Dez 2010 às 17:32)

Boas
Vento moderado a forte nas zonas montanhosas da Madeira, espera-se períodos de chuva moderada, quinta e sexta feira todo o dia.
Preocupante parece ser a quantidade de acumulação de 24h que sexta feira.






Os Açores devem tar a passar um mau pedaço...


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2010 às 17:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ainda mais atenção a Sta. Maria com *80 km/h de vento médio!!!*



Além disso, bastante precipitação no grupo central.






Em Santa Maria, vê-se bastante água na encosta de Vila do Porto.







Na baía da Angra, o mar bastante agitado.


----------



## Hazores (15 Dez 2010 às 17:47)

boa tarde,

apesar do  mau tempo que está afectar os Açores, até ao momento ainda não foram divulgados quaisquer notícias sobre estragos que tenham acontecido em nenhuma das ilhas.

só para Lembrar que hoje faz um ano em que a freguesia da Agualva foi afecta pelas enxurradas. 






esta foto é da ribeira da agualva, esta manhã, a ribeira que transbordou à um ano atrás.

deixo aqui a oticia da rtp Açores

O dia 15 de Dezembro está marcado no calendário dos habitantes da Agualva, ilha Terceira, como um dia negro.  

Nesse dia de 2009, fortes chuvas fizeram transbordar a ribeira, destruindo casas e deixando famílias desalojadas. 

Este ano, a chuva volta a ser motivo de preocupação. 






No dia em que passa um ano sobre as enxurradas na costa norte da ilha Terceira-  que afectaram principalmente a freguesia da Agualva- os habitantes da localidade voltam a temer o pior. 

 Noé Cota, presidente da junta de freguesia, admite que o alerta da protecção civil deixou-o preocupado, uma vez que as obras para fortificar a ribeira estão a incidir na zona mais crítica da freguesia e no pico do Inverno. 

 A chuva que se faz sentir não é tão intensa como no dia 15 de Dezembro de 2009. 

 Ainda assim, a protecção civil e a empresa responsável pela obra de consolidação do leito da ribeira estão no local para a eventual necessidade de intervir. 

Uma escavadora já tratou de retirar algumas pedras que ameaçavam obstruir a ponte improvisada e em princípio não há perigo de voltar a acontecer uma tragédia como a do último ano. 

Os moradores da Rua do Saco passaram a manhã a acompanhar os trabalhos de intervenção. 

O trauma é grande, mas a vontade de travar uma segunda catástrofe é, ainda, maior. 



Texto e Fotografias: Tatiana Ourique.


----------



## Hazores (15 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

Devido à intensidade do vento a começa haver cortes na electricidade.

Dados Actuais do IM:

Temperatura:16,6ªC
vento: 43.9 Km/h (velocidade média) de Este
humidade:91%
precipitação:----
pressão: 1000 hPa


----------



## fablept (15 Dez 2010 às 19:35)

Ontem aterrei em S.miguel por volta das 18h, hora que passou uma célula bem "danada" e sinceramente nem sei como aterrei, apanhei uns ventos cruzados..que avião parecia que ia numa montanha russa. Está mesmo muito mau tempo por aqui, chove torrencialmente e durante a tarde fez cá uma ventania.

Quando aterrei..
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/8806/imgogt.jpg


----------



## icewoman (15 Dez 2010 às 20:36)

Boa noite,

alguém pode explicar -me o significado de quando no grafico do AEMET está Raios- e raios + ?

qual a diferença ?

obrigada.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

São descargas positivas e negativas. Ou seja a polaridade.


----------



## icewoman (15 Dez 2010 às 20:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> São descargas positivas e negativas. Ou seja a polaridade.



certo . Mas isso faz com que umas sejam mais perigosas que outras?


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 20:53)

Não.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polaridade


----------



## icewoman (15 Dez 2010 às 20:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não.
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polaridade



obrigada pela atenção.


----------



## Hazores (15 Dez 2010 às 21:13)

boas,

continua a chuva e o  vento, existe relatos de muitos galhos de árvores caídos na zona de angra e informaram-me também na freguesia da Agulva, devido à intensidade da precipitação que têm caido nas uktimas horas, estão já no terreno elementos da protecção cívil juntamente com os bombeiros.

o que é certo é que ainda à pouco vim da rua e vi um carro dos bombeiros a passar pela minha freguesia (não sei se estava só em prevenção se era já alguma emergência).

na imagem de satélite pode-se ver a aproximação de mais precipitação para o grupo central.


----------



## Hazores (15 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

INFORMAÇÃO

Vinte e quatro ocorrências provocadas pelo mau tempo 

Segundo o Serviço Regional de protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores, ao longo do dia de hoje, tem-se vindo a registar, um pouco por toda a Região, um conjunto de ocorrências provocadas pelo mau tempo que se faz sentir.


Assim, foram registadas 24 ocorrências, que são na sua maioria quedas de árvores e inundações.


As situações de maior relevo foram derrocadas que ocorreram nas Estrada Regional entre os Ginetes e a Candelária (Ponta Delgada, São Miguel) e na Lomba do Botão (Povoação, São Miguel) e Furnas (Povoação, São Miguel) que se encontram a ser avaliadas e/ou resolvidas no momento.


Outra situação de relevo ocorreu na Fajã dos Cubres (Calheta, São Jorge), tendo-se tratado de uma derrocada que impediu o acesso à mencionada Fajã.
Amanhã de manhã, elementos da SRCTE e da Câmara Municipal da Calheta estarão no local, logo pelas primeiras horas da manhã, para cabal resolução do problema.


Face à situação meteorológica o SRPCBA subiu o grau de prontidão dos Bombeiros na ilha de São Miguel.


O SRPCBA aconselha a população a tomar as normais precauções, nomeadamente evitar deslocamentos desnecessários e a conduzir com a máxima cautela.


GaCS/SF/SRPCBA


----------



## icewoman (15 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

As previsoes tambem para a Ilha da Madeira não são nada animadoras , caro Hazores...Parece que amanhã e depois será uma sitação complicada por cá, a nivel de precipitação forte e contínua e trovoada.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2010 às 21:36)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu encoberto com vento forte e chuva forte e continuam principalmente a partir das 12h e que se mantem até ao momento.

Tmin - 15,3ºC
Tmax - 18,4ºC
Prec - 68,4 mm (Desde as 0h até ás 20h30)

Actual:

15,6ºC, 95% Hr, 999,1 hpa


----------



## alex vieria (15 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

O vento se intensifica e muito, estamos com muita actividade electrica em cima da ilha, consegui visualizar dois trovoadas mas sem trovão na zona leste da ilha. O vento por enquanto é assinalavel. Já caiu uns aguaceiros fracos de momento sem grande acumulação 0,2mm. Vento de SW com uma rajada de 51,2 km/h. O vento médio esta aumentar minuto a minuto.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

Ilha da Madeira (*zona ocidental*) neste momento sob o efeito de uma célula bastante activa, com aguaceiros/chuva possivelmente forte em alguns locais e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.


----------



## jonhfx (15 Dez 2010 às 22:26)

Confirma-se *Zona Oeste* com muita trovoada, chuva e vento algo  forte...


----------



## icewoman (15 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

jonhfx disse:


> Confirma-se *Zona Oeste* com muita trovoada, chuva e vento algo  forte...




será uma situação passageira ou irá ainda durar mais algumas horas?

No funchal estará assim?


----------



## jonhfx (15 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

icewoman disse:


> será uma situação passageira ou irá ainda durar mais algumas horas?
> 
> No funchal estará assim?



Parece que desta vez a zona Oeste levara a com a principal parte da "festa", segundo a imagem de precipitação estimada, a ver vamos!


----------



## alex vieria (15 Dez 2010 às 22:42)

Em 10 minutos sensivelmente contei uns 23 trovoadas mais concentrados no SWW da ilha, em quanto a precipitação é quase nenhuma aqui nos arrededores do funchal, se esta a chover deve ser pelo lados da calheta e ponta do pargo, aqui passou ao lado a parte mais activa desta celula daqui uns minutos deixaremos estar  sobre o efeito da mesma porque ela ja esta deixar a ilha da madeira rumo ao Norte, a próxima perturbação que vem a caminho encontra-se a uns 700-800Km da ilha no SW, penso que daqui umas horas talvez daqui a 10h já estara ao largo da Madeira, se fazendo sentir os seus efeitos, nada de preocupaçoes alarmantes, so um pouco de cautelas não fica mal a ninguem. Mas penso que sera um evento normal para esta epoca de inverno.


----------



## icewoman (15 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

Parece que desta vez a zona Oeste levara a com a principal parte da "festa", segundo a imagem de precipitação estimada, a ver vamos!



desculpa a minha pergunta ( estou a começar a aprender mais sobre a metereologia) mas essa mancha vermelha já passou pela zona oeste ou ainda vai passar?

ou seja a parte mais activa ainda não passou ?


----------



## alex vieria (15 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

icewoman disse:


> Parece que desta vez a zona Oeste levara a com a principal parte da "festa", segundo a imagem de precipitação estimada, a ver vamos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já esta a passar a célula provenha de sul e a sua deslocação é para norte... portanto o pior eu considerou que já passou, só arranho a ilha se apanho foi na ponta do pargo e porto moniz. Se reparares aqui no Funchal e arrededores  só se sentiu o vento e os relâmpagos sem trovão, a precipitação foi quase inexistente.


----------



## jonhfx (15 Dez 2010 às 23:00)

É como o Alex diz.
Bem, aqui "já se foi" a electricidade, sorte foi ter a bateria carregada, ainda continua a trovoada...
Um vídeo no Facebook, de uma amigo, pena é a qualidade, mas dá para ver a intensidade:
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/396/6u4.mp4


----------



## rcjla (16 Dez 2010 às 00:54)

às 23UTC :

*37mm* na Calheta.

*28,2mm* no Lombo da Terça.


----------



## rcjla (16 Dez 2010 às 00:55)

às 0UTC:

*13,4mm* no Lombo da Terça

*3,8mm* na Calheta


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Dez 2010 às 00:59)

Trovoadas muito fortes por Machico!


----------



## Hazores (16 Dez 2010 às 09:57)

bom dia,

após uma noite de muita precipitação e vento, agora o céu apresenta-se nublado, mas sem chuva. o vento é que sopra forte (42 Km/h (IM)).
foi lançado mais um aviso à população dos Açores 

Protecção Civil: precipitação e ventos fortes e aumento da agitação marítima 

Na sequência do comunicado anterior, continuam a verificar-se as condições de instabilidade geradas por uma depressão complexa, provocando precipitação e vento FORTES e também um aumento da agitação marítima nas próximas horas. Nestas condições, emite-se:



Grupo Ocidental

No período entre as 02:00 de 2010-12-16 e as 08:00 de 16-12-2010

VENTO entre a 65 a 74 km/h, com rajada máxima entre 85 e 100 km/h, com direcção de Leste.

No período entre as 02:00 de 2010-12-16 e as 08:00 de 16-12-2010

Precipitação por vezes FORTE.

No período entre as 02:00 de 2010-12-16 e as 23:00 de 16-12-2010

Ondas de Nordeste de 6 a 7 metros.



Grupo Central

No período entre as 02:00 de 2010-12-16 e as 08:00 de 16-12-2010

Precipitação por vezes FORTE.

No período entre as 02:00 de 2010-12-16 e as 23:00 de 16-12-2010

Ondas de Nordeste de 6 a 7 metros.



Grupo Oriental

No período entre as 02:00 de 2010-12-16 e as 08:00 de 16-12-2010

Precipitação por vezes FORTE.

No período entre as 11:00 de 2010-12-16 e as 23:00 de 16-12-2010

Ondas de Leste de 6 a 7 metros.



O SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza.


----------



## icewoman (16 Dez 2010 às 10:55)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Trovoadas muito fortes por Machico!




Bom dia,

Parece que hoje a "festa" irá ser na parte Leste da Ilha, segundo informações do IM.

A meio da tarde, a percepitação começa a intensificar-se...aguardemos, pode não ser nada de especial


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Dez 2010 às 13:46)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Parece que hoje a "festa" irá ser na parte Leste da Ilha, segundo informações do IM.
> 
> A meio da tarde, a percepitação começa a intensificar-se...aguardemos, pode não ser nada de especial



Por Machico já começou os primeiros pingos de chuva!
O dia por aqui está muito escuro...


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Dez 2010 às 14:25)

Já se ouve muitas trovoadas pela zona leste da Madeira!


----------



## icewoman (16 Dez 2010 às 14:32)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Já se ouve muitas trovoadas pela zona leste da Madeira!



pois no AEMET já mostra a actividade electrica por esses lados.


----------



## jonhfx (16 Dez 2010 às 14:37)

Chuva pelo Funchal, rainfall rate de *15,5 mm/h *segundo a estação do fórum Madeira:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA6


----------



## icewoman (16 Dez 2010 às 14:46)

jonhfx disse:


> Chuva pelo Funchal, rainfall rate de *15,5 mm/h *segundo a estação do fórum Madeira:
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA6



e por ai na Calheta como está?


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Dez 2010 às 14:47)

Boa Tarde.
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, algum nevoeiro, chuva por vezes moderada, acompanhada por trovoadas.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *18.6ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1004hpa*
Vento -  *fraco S/SE*
Precipitação -  *18 mm * *(entre as 13:45 e as 14:45)*


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2010 às 14:48)

jonhfx disse:


> Chuva pelo Funchal, rainfall rate de *15,5 mm/h *segundo a estação do fórum Madeira:
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA6



De louvar a iniciativa de quem pode gastar uns €€€ e prestar serviço público também.

Uma Davis VP2 com Solar e UV. Ainda por cima logo a "cavalaria" toda


----------



## ijv (16 Dez 2010 às 14:52)

Boas
Acabei de vir da ponto do sol. Quando la cheguei nao chovia, pouco depois começou a chover. Agora estou na ribeira brava (Zona do parque empresarial da Ribeira brava) também ja choveu, nao perce ser muito.


----------



## jonhfx (16 Dez 2010 às 14:53)

icewoman disse:


> e por ai na Calheta como está?



Na Calheta não sei, hoje estou pelo Funchal a trabalhar, e infelizmente a minha estação nem sempre pode estar ligada à Internet 
Podes consultar dados em tempo real aqui:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA4
Estação que fica no Estreito da Calheta.


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Dez 2010 às 16:04)

Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado e muita chuva!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *17.3ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1002hpa*
Vento -  *fraco S*
Precipitação -  *24 mm * *(entre as 15:00 e as 16:00)*


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Dez 2010 às 17:03)

Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado e neste momento não chove!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *17.3ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1002hpa*
Vento -  * moderado S/SE*
Precipitação -  *5 mm * *(entre as 16:00 e as 17:00)*


----------



## icewoman (16 Dez 2010 às 17:15)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado e neste momento não chove!
> 
> até quando esta instabilidade irá durar? esta previsto algum agravamento das condiçoes atmosfericas?


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

icewoman disse:


> Sunderlandz disse:
> 
> 
> > Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado e neste momento não chove!
> ...


----------



## icewoman (16 Dez 2010 às 17:44)

Eu não sou propriamente a pessoa indicada para fazer tais previsões, mas segundo os mapas e imagens de satelite, nas próximas horas haverá um agravamento do estado do tempo, mas sem alarmismos! 


onde verificas a imagem satelite?


----------



## Aurélio (16 Dez 2010 às 20:53)

OFF_TOPIC: Queria apenas dizer uma coisa, cuidado com os "Quotes" pois se os perdem torna-se uma enorme confusão e não perçebe nada .... ou melhor parece que estão respondendo a voçês próprios ...

Se vêem um ["quote"] não se esqueçam de ver se existe um ["/quote"]


----------



## Knyght (16 Dez 2010 às 21:42)

HotSpot disse:


> De louvar a iniciativa de quem pode gastar uns €€€ e prestar serviço público também.
> 
> Uma Davis VP2 com Solar e UV. Ainda por cima logo a "cavalaria" toda



Lol
É o centro Comercial, mas de excelentes dados!

IceWoman Sat24 ou eumetsat


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Dez 2010 às 04:02)

Nem no Verão:


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2010 às 07:52)

Knyght disse:


> Lol
> É o centro Comercial, mas de excelentes dados!



Eu sei  Por isso mesmo escrevi aquilo.


----------



## Knyght (17 Dez 2010 às 09:04)

Bom dia, rajadas de 122km/h em altitude


----------



## Mfranco (17 Dez 2010 às 10:10)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Nem no Verão:



Meu amigo, aqui apanhamos o peixe já cozido! 

No Funchal, chuva continua.


----------



## jonhfx (17 Dez 2010 às 10:14)

Bom dia.
Que "chuvada" pelo Funchal...durante uns 5 minutos e atingiu uma Rainfall rate de 41.1mm (Obrigado Imadeira 6  )

Edit ( 10:50) :
62,5 mm


----------



## Knyght (17 Dez 2010 às 11:12)




----------



## FNS (17 Dez 2010 às 11:22)

Knyght disse:


>



Nada perecebendo de meteorologia, fico com a dúvida... será impressão minha ou a chuva que se faz sentir está a ser altamente subestimada... é que estamos em simples alerta amarelo...


----------



## Kraliv (17 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

Boas,


Parece-me que o pior já passou


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2010 às 14:31)

> Madeira: Mau tempo força dois aviões a aterrarem em Lisboa
> 
> Dois aviões com destino à Madeira foram forçado esta sexta-feira a regressarem a Lisboa e o navio Lobo Marinho não realizou a sua viagem entre a Madeira e o Porto Santo devido ao mau tempo que se faz sentir no arquipélago.
> 
> ...



Precipitação horária nas últimas 24h na estação do Areeiro.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Dez 2010 às 21:53)

Boa noite!

Dia sem chuva com céu nublado com abertas. Algum vento principalmente durante a manhã.

Tmin - 13,9ºC
Tmax - 17,2ºC

Actual:

14,3ºC, 75% Hr, 1007,9 hpa


----------



## Knyght (18 Dez 2010 às 13:30)

FNS disse:


> Nada perecebendo de meteorologia, fico com a dúvida... será impressão minha ou a chuva que se faz sentir está a ser altamente subestimada... é que estamos em simples alerta amarelo...



Creio que os avisos tem ultimamente sido correctamente lançados. Sentiu-se alguma precipitação que por vezes foi forte mas em períodos curtos sendo em células e não em frente densa.

Entretanto o dia no Funchal encontra-se com sol sendo que no resto do dia tem existido alguma precipitação.






Deveremos contudo sofrer passagem de uma frente já na noite de domingo para segunda.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco

Tmin - 10,4ºC
Tmax - 17,6ºC

Actual:

11,1ºC, 88% Hr, 1005,8 hpa


----------



## Knyght (19 Dez 2010 às 09:29)

Bom dia pessoal,

O dia amanhaceu claro mas a previsão para a parte da tarde e noite será de *Estar Atento!*.

Aproxima-se uma frente com alguma precipitação.








Hirlam Dia 19 das 18/00h


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

Pessoal da Madeira...
A situação parece que vai complicar por aí. 
Esta uma célula em aproximação...

EDIT
E com bastante actividade:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## icewoman (19 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

Pessoal da Madeira...
A situação parece que vai complicar por aí. 
Esta uma célula em aproximação...

EDIT
E com bastante actividade:


boa noite,
pode ser que fique pelo mar apenas ....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Dez 2010 às 22:39)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite,
> pode ser que fique pelo mar apenas ....



Passando a norte...
Mas duvido muito mesmo, ele deve atravessar a ilha!


----------



## alex vieria (19 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

A chuva abrandou, mas continua com chuviscos, enquanto a celula vai chegar até ilha na próxima hora, com chuva moderada pontualmente forte, a parte oeste da ilha sentira mais os efeitos da chegada desta frente, mas nada de alarmismos!!! o vento se intensificara apos passagem desta frente, haverá trovoadas, vamos lá ver se vem com trovões incluidos!!!


----------



## icewoman (19 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

alex vieria disse:


> A chuva abrandou, mas continua com chuviscos, enquanto a celula vai chegar até ilha na próxima hora, com chuva moderada pontualmente forte, a parte oeste da ilha sentira mais os efeitos da chegada desta frente, mas nada de alarmismos!!! o vento se intensificara apos passagem desta frente, haverá trovoadas, vamos lá ver se vem com trovões incluidos!!!




Boa noite Alex...dentro de 1/2 horas a frente passará por cá? ou será durante toda a madrugada? pela ilha em geral ou mais a norte? desculpa mas sou ainda leiga nestas coisas


----------



## alex vieria (19 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

O núcleo esta muito a sul e não tem margem de manobra para rumar a norte da ilha, alias o núcleo ira a norte em pleno passagem pela ilha ou após passagem, devido a sua localização mais a sul, a ilha será atingida por dito núcleo, agora vamos ver até que ponto vai enfraquecer até de chegar a nós... mas penso que acumulara uns 20mm em 3h a partir 23:30-02:30 do dia seguinte.


----------



## alex vieria (19 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Será chuvas generalizadas em toda a ilha causada pela frente, concentradas a oeste e suroeste da ilha, devido ao seu movimento para NNE, após pasagem desta frente, entrremos a regime de aguaceiros mais com mais vento para todo o dia de amanha. 3ºf é possivel um agravamento do vento.


----------



## Sunderlandz (19 Dez 2010 às 23:13)

Na minha opinião, se esta bela célula não enfraquecer, talvez perto da 01h ouviremos as primeiras trovoadas!


----------



## Knyght (19 Dez 2010 às 23:33)




----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2010 às 00:16)

A análise da evolução das imagens de satélite fazem prever que, na Ilha da Madeira, a instabilidade maior deverá ocorrer entre as 01h00 e as 03h00; um pouco mais tarde na Ilha de Porto Santo.

AIRMASS


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 00:25)

O tecto de nuvens anda a descer como dizem os populares que quando baixa o nevoeiro pelo vale da caldeira- câmara de lobos vem ai o mau tempo!!! esta a uns 350mts -400 alt atemperatura aumentou um pouco mais de um 1ºc nas ultimas duas horas...


----------



## jonhfx (20 Dez 2010 às 00:26)

Boa noite.
Começou a chover e ouvem-se os primeiros trovões.

Edit:
Aqui esta.


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 00:31)

Ainda não ouvi nada mais estou a mais de 20km do colega da calheta, é vem capaz devido que é logo o primeiro concelho a sentir a célula, enquanto a mim ficou aguardar, de momento chuvisco!!!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 00:35)

Acabei de ouvir dois trovões mais o barulho soa que ainda que está longe!!! Mas a precipitação torna-se um pouco mais persistente...


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 00:41)

Se confirma que no núcleo mais activo da célula esta a passar a norte da ilha, mesmo a tangente!!!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 00:55)

Parece que Porto Moniz e São Vicente esta a levar com a parte mais activa da célula, lastima que não haja ninguem lá para reportar em Live!!!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 01:02)

Deu.se inicio a chuva moderada mas pontualmente forte, com as gotas bem grossas e densas!!!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 01:05)

Continados de chuvas com vento acompanhar de SSW, esta criar lençois no asfalto, acabou de dar uma trovoada com trovão mais fraco.


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 01:08)

Já abrandou a chuva foi de curta duração!!! de momento passou a chuva fraca com tendências para chuviscos!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Dez 2010 às 01:29)

Chuva e vento forte por estes lados!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 01:30)

Acabou de dar uma chuvada forte de uns 5 minutos, a ribeira ja traz alguma agua!!!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 01:39)

De novo chuva forte!!! ja tenho acumulado desde que inicio deste dia, desde as 00h 8,7mm


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2010 às 02:24)




----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Dez 2010 às 02:24)

Não falta muito para ouvirmos uns belos trovões!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:24)

Forte chuvada desde a 10 minutos e não para!!! duas trovoadas fortissimas me fiz levantar da cama... vai muita agua por estrada abaixo!!!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:26)

Em camara de lobos uma festa de trovões parace o final do ano!!! a chuva voltou a moderada agora mesmo, ja vai para os lado leste da ilha, acabou de dar um forte trovão entretanto enviava este post....


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:28)

Atingi um pico de rate rain de 87,9 mm/h, saltou acumulação desde as 00h para os 17,2mm, volta a chover muito forte...


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:31)

Incrivel esta festa de trovões e relampagos, continua a chover daqui uns segundos chego aos 20mm acumulados com este ritmo....


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:32)

deu um relampago com trovão mesmo ao lado... mas que estrondo... o vento anda calmo estranho???


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:34)

Parece uma sessão fotografica por estes lados da ilha!!! continua a chover forte a moderado!!! ja perdi a conta quantos trovões ja ouvi!!!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:35)

Sunderlanz em Machico como anda, já estou ouvir pedregulhos a descer da ribeira abaixo!!! mau presagio!!!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:37)

Isto é brutal trovoadas atras de outra, trovoes e trovoes não para!!!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:40)

Esta ficar feio, vejo uma mancha vermelha a laranjada nos infravermelhos!!!  os relampagos estao em frente das costas de camara de lobos, vejo os clarões pelo SW.... o vento se intensifica e a chuva tambem...


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Dez 2010 às 02:42)

É um bombardeamento de trovoadas!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:42)

Centenas de relampagos, uma atras de outras nunca vi algo assim...


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:48)

Não parou de olhar pela varanda a beleza dos clarões são centanas a cair a serio como diz o sunderlanz parace um bombardeamento..... perdi o sono com a tal beleza... oxala não haja estragos de maior com esta chuvada, parece que esta abrandar a chuva...


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Dez 2010 às 02:50)

Por aqui uma média de 50 relâmpagos por minuto!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:53)

desgraça foi a luz da estrada tive uma rajada de 87 km7h, chuva forte
a forte, deus nos acuda ando com muitos nervos a tremer a escrever isto nunca vi nada assim


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:53)

fim de mundo deus,,,, help


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:57)

impressionante um rate rain 119,9mm/h, ja esta acalmar, nunca vi nada assim, vento, chuva e trovoes


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 02:58)

tive uma rajada a 5 minutos atras de 88,9 km/h


----------



## Knyght (20 Dez 2010 às 03:03)

Estou na cama e chega a ser dia, várias centenas de descargas e algumas variações de frequencia a ribeiras devem estar a tomar caudais preocupantes pois se no funchal chove assim imagino no pico do arieiro e as celulas não se deixam de formar.
Estado de Tomar Medidas!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 03:05)

a estrada inundada em frente casa a ribeira vem com muita agua a mais de tres quartos da sua capacidade trasbordou um pouco mais acima de casa


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 03:07)

a chuva parou ligo ao 112 e nao atendem, ligou aos bombeiros e nao atendem, a garagem do predio esta inundar e continua baixar agua pela estrada abaixo, as adufas saltaram todas aqui da zona, a serio nunca vi, este fenomeno com estes extremos...


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 03:11)

Ando com os nervos em pele... vou ajudar aos vizinhos desentupir as adufas para escoar melhor a agua, acumulei desde a 00h, *57,9 mm* impreessionante, esta supercelula, foi impressinante a força da natureza.... choveu numa hora *38mm*


----------



## Knyght (20 Dez 2010 às 03:12)




----------



## ThunderSea (20 Dez 2010 às 03:13)

Nunca mesmo vi nada assim na vida!
Estou pelo Funchal; confesso que ainda estou a termer
Depois do bombardeamento que todos assistimos, vi aproximar-se um incrível ruído de chuva (?), vento(?), como há muto não assistia...
Toda a casa estremecia. Felizmente foi um fenómeno relativamente rápido.
Mas a quantidade e frequência das descargas elécticas são de facto estoteantes


----------



## Knyght (20 Dez 2010 às 03:14)

Será que vai deixar de se formar mesmo aqui?


----------



## Knyght (20 Dez 2010 às 03:16)

*Já transbordou!!!!*

Tomar Medidas!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 03:18)

Volta a chover mas é moderado....


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 03:26)

Volta a chover forte a muito forte de novo com vento acompanhar o deus outra vez não perdi o sono com estes nervos... ja os vizinhos desentupiram as adufas para escoar melhor agua...


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 03:28)

dois carros de bombeiros foram ao rancho passou-se algo lá em cima!!! o predio tudo acordou...


----------



## Knyght (20 Dez 2010 às 03:29)

Parece começar a sair, capaz de chegar... Dizem os Deuses


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 03:32)

a chuva volto acalmar oxala seja de vez, nao desejo viver outra experiencia igual... vou tentar dormir até amanha!!! a ribeira vem com muita agua e os pedregulhos a ser arrastados é impressionante,  tenho a informação que a ribeira grande em santo antonio voltou a galgar as suas margens!!! os bombeiros não tem maos a medir com tantas ocorrencias em camara de lobos!!! até amanha!!!


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2010 às 03:42)

Levaram com a célula bastante agressiva mesmo em cheio


----------



## Knyght (20 Dez 2010 às 03:58)

Já saiu e parece não vir a se formar mas nenhuma...
Boa noite, amanhã um dia de sol com algum vento...


----------



## Knyght (20 Dez 2010 às 07:36)

Registos particulares das 3h e das 4h

Mantêm-se estado de atenção para o Vento


----------



## ijv (20 Dez 2010 às 09:25)

Bom dia,

bem isto foi uma noite para esquecer....
Pela madrugada por volta das 2:30 acordei com um granda trovão. Isto ate parecia que havia fogo de artificio aqui em santo António, ainda peguei no iphone para fazer uma gravação, o que acabei por não fazer com medo de ainda me chegar algum raio ao iphone
Espero que hoje isto esteja bem melhor.


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2010 às 09:53)

Algumas trovoadas também nos Açores, que evoluíram do grupo central para o oriental


----------



## jonhfx (20 Dez 2010 às 11:07)

Bom dia.
A noite pelos meus lados foi muito calma, apenas chuva forte entre a 1 e 3 da manhã, 15 mm.
Os trovões também depois não foram muitos ( ou então tive um sono profundo  )
Agora na minha viagem que fiz até ao Funchal vi muita agua e muito entulho nas estradas e mar algo revolto.
 Na entrada da "celebre" marina do Lugar de Baixo um deslizamento de terras que  obstruí a entrada.
Ribeira Brava entulho na rotunda, muitas  quedas de agua desde a montanha para a ribeira e  a mesma ribeira com muita agua:




Aqui pelo Funchal agora está algum sol, mas vi muitos galhos caídos e sarjetas entupidas, à noticias de que a o circo dallas que se encontra junto ao Tecnopolo está destruído e inundações na Ribeira Brava e na Baixa do Funchal


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2010 às 12:16)

Já começa a tornar-se rotineiro ver as escavadoras a trabalhar na foz da ribeira do Funchal.







Precipitação horária no Areeiro:







-----------------


Nas últimas horas também choveu bem em Ponta Delgada, nos Açores:








Imagem da webcam há instantes:







Vestígios de neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha do Pico:


----------



## ijv (20 Dez 2010 às 12:40)

Isto pelos lados do curral das Freiras nao Foi la muito bom, como podem ver ai uma foto. 
Pois foi de ontem para hoje,19-12-10 para 20-12-10 por volta das 2:30/3:00.




tenho mais algumas fotos, nao vou andar a alongar isto, Se alguém quiser que diga.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2010 às 12:47)

Qual é a data da foto?


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2010 às 12:57)

Já percebi que foi hoje. Notícia em actualização:

http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...xa-do-curral-fortemente-atingida-actualizacao


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2010 às 13:01)

Mais uma noite complicada para a Madeira com muita muita chuva, este ano isto não está facil para vós


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2010 às 13:08)

Vi agora a reportagem na RTP1   da tenda de circo que ficou completamente destruída e até foram arrastados camiões  

O dono do circo disse que a tenda estava preparada para aguentar ventos até 140 km/h e que a força do vento conseguiu partir uma viga ou cabo de aço  e que o vento deve ter ultrapassado e bem essa velocidade. Foi também referido que algumas pessoas viram "algo" a formar-se no mar e a deslocar-se para terra... estou a contar-vos tal e qual como ouvi na RTP1....

Uma palavra de apoio para todos os que estão a sofrer com este mau tempo.


----------



## ijv (20 Dez 2010 às 13:14)

HotSpot disse:


> Qual é a data da foto?



Pois foi de ontem para hoje, por volta das 2:30/3:00.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Dez 2010 às 13:19)

não é necessário ser muito inteligente para ver que a madeira esta mal gerida a nivel das construções


----------



## ijv (20 Dez 2010 às 13:45)

camrov8 disse:


> não é necessário ser muito inteligente para ver que a madeira esta mal gerida a nivel das construções



Exactamente Existem muitas casas construídas junto aos ribeiros, depois as alguns muros das ribeiras/os são sempre estreitos ao máximo e por ai fora.
Neste momento estão a construir uma estrada no curral das freiras, fizeram um viaduto sobre uma ribeira muito larga, logo o viaduto deveria ser feito com a mesma largura mas não estreitaram no ao máximo, se tivesse uma foto disso postava aqui


----------



## icewoman (20 Dez 2010 às 14:37)

Boa tarde,

Por Camara Lobos foi uma noite inesquecivel...nunca vi nada assim( os relampagos e o vento ..memo impressionante). 

Corre a noticia que talvez fosse um mini tornado, alguem sabe algo sobre esta noticia?

amanha a situação ira agravar-se novamente?


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2010 às 14:42)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por Camara Lobos foi uma noite inesquecivel...nunca vi nada assim( os relampagos e o vento ..memo impressionante).
> 
> ...



Atenção que não existem mini-tornados, ou são tornados ou não são.


----------



## alex vieria (20 Dez 2010 às 14:43)

Por acaso tinha caracteristicas de um mini tornado, nunca vi nada assim, estava admirar os relampagos quando de repente descia pelo vale abaixo um grande estrondo e um cortinado de chuva tão denso que mal conseguias ver 3 mts a tua volta, a luz foi a baixo na estrada foi muito surreal, o vento arrastava-me porque queria retirar umas lamparinas que tinha na varanda e desisti... Nao desejo repetir a experiência...

Enquanto amanha chega outra perturbação mas penso que não sera tão a activa sera uma precipitação normal, o vento será mesmo moderado, portanto é com o vento que devemos ter mais em atenção!!!

Mini tornado pelo sentido figurado!!! claro esta!!!


----------



## icewoman (20 Dez 2010 às 14:47)

Contactei o IM que informou que o tempo melhorava a partir de hoje á tarde?

onde verificaste essa informação de agravamento do tempo?


----------



## jonhfx (20 Dez 2010 às 15:43)

icewoman disse:


> Contactei o IM que informou que o tempo melhorava a partir de hoje á tarde?
> 
> onde verificaste essa informação de agravamento do tempo?



O modelo Hirlam (Espanha) prevê chuva fraca, para amanhã. 





Assim como o modelo do site da "UMA"  http://wakes.uma.pt/index.php


----------



## Knyght (20 Dez 2010 às 16:46)

> *camrov8	*
> não é necessário ser muito inteligente para ver que a madeira esta mal gerida a nivel das construções





ijv disse:


> Exactamente Existem muitas casas construídas junto aos ribeiros, depois as alguns muros das ribeiras/os são sempre estreitos ao máximo e por ai fora.
> Neste momento estão a construir uma estrada no curral das freiras, fizeram um viaduto sobre uma ribeira muito larga, logo o viaduto deveria ser feito com a mesma largura mas não estreitaram no ao máximo, se tivesse uma foto disso postava aqui



Começo a ficar farto de certas opiniões que para uns é fenómenos anormais e para outros é desleixo. O senhor *camrov8* é super inteligente então que venha cá e resolva, traga tecnologia e orçamento para pagar o extra daquilo que pede...

Houve registo de rajadas de 200km/h a nível do mar, não sei se foi tornado o que se passou porque creio que foram rajadas sem rotação.


----------



## jonhfx (20 Dez 2010 às 16:54)

Boa tarde.
Caiu forte nas zonas altas *140 mm areeiro*


> *Chuva excessiva, vento nornal*
> Na última madrugada a chuva caiu com muita intensidade. Os valores máximos de precipitação foram registados no pico do Arieiro cerca de 140 milímetros por metro quadrado.
> 
> Os dados foram revelados á TSF por Victor Prior. O director do observatório regional de meteorologia diz que “não foi uma situação completamente anormal. Tratou-se de uma célula convectiva que se desenvolveu muito rapidamente sobre a Madeira e que deu origem a estes valores da precipitação considerados elevados”. realçou.
> ...



in Dn Madeira http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/241838-chuva-excessiva-vento-nornal


----------



## N_Fig (20 Dez 2010 às 16:58)

Em relações aos criticos das construçoes na Madeira: não conheço a Madeira suficientremente bem para dizer que as construções são ou não de boa qualidade. Mas não é por cederem com chuvadas pouco habituais como aquilo que tem acontecido este ano que são fracas.


----------



## Knyght (20 Dez 2010 às 17:05)

Eu creio que sim, o Sr. Prior é o máximo...

A estação do Forum Madeira foi-se(...), e aquilo que eu disse foi verificado... Não me vou gastar muito.

Gostava ver as rajadas das Estações do LREC embora amanhã só vaia-mos conseguir retirar o vento médio julgo eu.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

Knyght disse:


> Eu creio que sim, o Sr. Prior é o máximo...
> 
> A estação do Forum Madeira foi-se(...), e aquilo que eu disse foi verificado... Não me vou gastar muito.
> 
> Gostava ver as rajadas das Estações do LREC embora amanhã só vaia-mos conseguir retirar o vento médio julgo eu.



Consegues ter acesso aos dados das eólicas?

E quanto ao registo dos 200km/h ao nível do mar, tens confirmação disso?


----------



## icewoman (20 Dez 2010 às 17:23)

Boa tarde,


o Hirlam já actualizou a precipitação para a Madeira..coloquei aquela questão porque na rádio estavam a passar a a seguinte informação:

agravamento do estado do tempo a partir de hoje a tarde, mantendo se até o final da tarde de 3º feira...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Dez 2010 às 21:21)

Boa noite! Dia de céu muito nublado e mesmo encoberto, com algumas abertas durante a tarde. Vento de SW.

Tmin - 12,8ºC
Tmax - 18,7ºC
Prec - 21,7 mm (Das 0h até às 20h20)

Actual:

13,6ºC, 92% Hr, 995,9 hpa


----------



## Hazores (21 Dez 2010 às 00:54)

boa noite.

vento forte, neste momento pela ilha terceira. dia amanheceu sem uma nuvem no ceu, ao meio dia começou a tornar-se nublado às 14 horas começou a chover, chuva esta que se intensificou ao longo da tarde, ao anoitecer levantou-se vento e tende-se a intensificar.


----------



## Knyght (21 Dez 2010 às 12:02)

Bom dia!

Continua o mau tempo pela ilha da Madeira, as depressões parecem autocarros em hora de ponta.

Hoje faz-se sentir vento forte continuo a rajada máxima andou pelos 71km/h ao nível do mar...


----------



## icewoman (21 Dez 2010 às 12:12)

bom dia,

Knight ..sabe quando haverá melhorias? hoje ao final da tarde?

obrigada.


----------



## Knyght (21 Dez 2010 às 12:53)

icewoman disse:


> bom dia,
> 
> Knight ..sabe quando haverá melhorias? hoje ao final da tarde?
> 
> obrigada.



Vento deverá piorar para a noite... mas precipitação deverá melhorar.


----------



## icewoman (21 Dez 2010 às 13:24)

Knyght disse:


> Vento deverá piorar para a noite... mas precipitação deverá melhorar.




obrigada Knight pela sua atenção...perguntei apenas porque no site do IM  a previsão do vento era a seguinte:

alerta amarelo ate dia 21 até as 18h


----------



## Knyght (21 Dez 2010 às 13:59)

icewoman disse:


> obrigada Knight pela sua atenção...perguntei apenas porque no site do IM  a previsão do vento era a seguinte:
> 
> alerta amarelo ate dia 21 até as 18h



Devendo o tempo rodar a norte, Porto Moniz e São Vicente, São Jorge e Santana levar com a porrada sim os Funchalenses deverão começar a sentir menos a intensidade do vento que por agora entra de oeste.

Passo a explicar: Hirlam
Manhã




Tarde




Noite




Madrugada (De Norte)





Mas deverá ter o Pico de Madrugada Sobre o Arquipélago da Madeira

*Estar Preparado a Norte(...)*


----------



## icewoman (21 Dez 2010 às 14:03)

quando dizes " Porrada" referes-tes apenas ao vento , ou tambem á percipitação*


----------



## adiabático (21 Dez 2010 às 14:22)

ijv disse:


> Exactamente Existem muitas casas construídas junto aos ribeiros, depois as alguns muros das ribeiras/os são sempre estreitos ao máximo e por ai fora.
> Neste momento estão a construir uma estrada no curral das freiras, fizeram um viaduto sobre uma ribeira muito larga, logo o viaduto deveria ser feito com a mesma largura mas não estreitaram no ao máximo, se tivesse uma foto disso postava aqui



Por acaso, gostava se pudesses colocar aqui as fotos.

O ordenamento do território é um tema complementar à meteorologia e incontornável quando se quer tecer quaisquer considerações sobre as consequências dos fenómenos meteorológicos.

Não conheço o tipo de construção que se pratica na madeira mas devem obedecer ao mesmo regulamento que as do continente. Também não acho que os problemas principais estejam tanto no tipo de construção, como no uso do território. Filosofando um pouco, acho que é tendência do português (seja ilhéu ou continental) ser sabichão, ter opinião sobre tudo, sobretudo se se considerar especialista num qualquer assunto (começa a ver tudo pela bitola da sua especialidade e acha que pode explicar tudo a partir das premissas da sua disciplina).

Ora, o nosso território está nas mãos de técnicos dominados por esta cultura de sabichões arrogantes, convencidos da sua capacidade de modelar a realidade com recurso a meia dúzia de contas... O resultado está à vista... Ribeiras obstruídas, desabamentos, inundações, incêndios. Em grande, grande parte evitáveis. Um corpo técnico arrogante e uma população ignorante e sem cultura de exigência, nem conhecimentos mínimos para exigir, sendo os nossos políticos cortados da mesma cepa. Como sociedade, somos exactamente como a Avó Chica quando quer fazer obras em casa, que acaba sempre por fazer o que o empreiteiro quer, simplesmente porque nem sequer compreende de que é que o gajo está a falar.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2010 às 14:55)

icewoman disse:


> quando dizes " Porrada" referes-tes apenas ao vento , ou tambem á percipitação*



Ao vento. A precipitação vai acalmar.


----------



## Knyght (21 Dez 2010 às 15:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ao vento. A precipitação vai acalmar.



Obrigado por teres esclarecido


----------



## alex vieria (21 Dez 2010 às 17:53)

Algumas fotos de hoje e de ontem...

Actualmente aguaceiros moderados mais de curta duração, a tendência é de que os aguaceiros serão menos frequentes, a melhoria já esta a chegar, só falta o vento acalmar....


A chuvada de ontem de manhã no funchal...







Estado do mar no Funchal hoje pelas 11h...








Imagens das nuvens hoje pelas 17:10h no centro do funchal, sinais de bonança!!!


----------



## Knyght (21 Dez 2010 às 18:27)

Num período de fusco-fusco que caminhava a caminho de casa vi alguma nublosidade densa a cobrir o arquipélago, a nossa pressão desceu e deverá ocorrer alguma precipitação como documentada no WRF 2x2 da UL e do Hirlam já com tendência Nortalhas








18h/24h





*Particular atenção ao vento, à norte*
18h-24h




00h-6h





*Tomar Medidas à Norte*


----------



## Knyght (22 Dez 2010 às 06:41)

Alegrem-se 

Vem aí um pouco de anticiclone 

Deveremos deixar de ter chuva já no fim da manhã de Hoje e só no dia 24 deverá voltar a chuvinha mas desta vez fraca com uma consolada talvez sem chuva


----------



## Knyght (22 Dez 2010 às 12:00)

Tempo de Neve

Frio e chuvisco miudinho 






Boa Tarde


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu em geral muito nublado ou encoberto. Periodos de chuva por vezes intensa.

Tmin - 14,7ºC
Tmax - 17,5ºC
Prec - 23 mm (Das 0h até ás 21h30)

Actual:

17,4ºC, 95% Hr, 1002,4 hpa, Vento de E


----------



## Hazores (23 Dez 2010 às 23:04)

boa noite 

o grupo central dos Açores está a ser atacado por trovoadas, contudo eu apenas consigo observar alguns relâmpagos muito ao longe


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2010 às 00:28)

A imagem de cima tem as descargas eléctricas entre as 23h30_UTC e as 24h00_UTC;
a imagem debaixo refere-se à AirMass (Eumetsat) às 23h00_UTC:


----------



## jonhfx (24 Dez 2010 às 18:30)

Boa tarde e um Natal Feliz. 
As previsões apontavam para um Natal "Seco", mas aqui já vou com *3,7 mm *de Chuva. O dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado que ao inicio da tarde se tornou muito nublado e agora já esta nevoeiro.
Temperatura está nos 14,5 ºC , o Vento sopra fraco de Oeste 11,7 Km/h e a pressão nos 1016.8hPa


----------



## ijv (24 Dez 2010 às 19:26)

Eu estava todo contente que iamos ter uma noite de natal fria e sem chuva. Pelos visto vai ter um pouco de chuva


----------



## alex vieria (24 Dez 2010 às 20:56)

Chove com alguma intensidade pelas bandas de Câmara de Lobos, acumulado desde as 00h de hoje 6,9mm, todo levava indicar tempo sem chuva, afinal não aconteceu!!!


----------



## ijv (25 Dez 2010 às 02:49)

Fliz natal a todos. Acabei de chegar a casa e pelos lados do curral das Freiras e Santo Antonio nao choveu desde mais ou menos as 8:30.


----------



## jonhfx (25 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

Boa Tarde.
Um dia de Natal cheio de Sol 
Temperatura chegou hoje aos 20,3ºC, agora está nos 17,1ºC.
Humidade é de 81% e a pressão nos 1018,4 Hpa.
Algumas fotos do "passeio" pós almoço:










Continuações de umas boas Festas


----------



## Knyght (26 Dez 2010 às 05:16)

Bons dias a todos,

Espero que os dias 24 e 25 tenham sido de muita paz e alegria assim a quadra convidava e o tempo ajudou.

De 23 para 24 a noite do Mercado teve um tempo impecável e dia 24 anoiteceu com muito nevoeiro e alguma chuva fraca principalmente para onde me desloquei oeste carvalhal ter com a minha tia.

Dia foi 25 foi outra vez impecável e estive pela zona do *johnfx* 

Análises do 21st Weather Squadron das Lajes









Agora vamos ao que interessa que é o futuro.

Para amanhã será um dia muito nublado no qual não deverá ocorrer precipitação. Contudo...


Final da tarde de 27 e até ao fim da manhã de 28 deveremos já entrar em situação de _Estar Atento_









Hirlam 00h/06h




06h/12h




12h/18h





Depois actualizarei o post mais ao final do dia.


----------



## Rog (26 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu entre o pouco e muito nublado.
13,3ºC
95%HR

As previsões para amanhã na Madeira indicam valores elevados de precipitação, e na última run do GFS os valores são mesmo quase irreais. Os outros modelos indicam também precipitação forte, embora não indiquem tanta intensidade comparados ao GFS.





GFS Run das 18h:


----------



## Knyght (27 Dez 2010 às 00:35)

Coloco as actualizações de manhã, mas devemos já entrar em

*Estar Preparado!*


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 01:04)

Amanha ja estaremos em aviso laranja, se o IM o indicar, mas parece que os modelos apontam por peridos de chuva moderada a forte pricipalmente entre o final do dia de 2ºf (27) e inicio da 3ºf dia (28). Teremos grandes acumulações, os terrenos já estão muito saturados, a menos de uma semana voltara um tempo em extremos!!! muita precaução!!!

Tempo foi de sol, com algumas nuvens no inicio da tarde!!! 
Preciptação acumulada do dia de ontem: 0,7mm
Temp max: 20,9ºC
Tem min: 16,0ºC


----------



## Hazores (27 Dez 2010 às 01:22)

boa noite,

mais uma noite de trovoada aqui pelos açores e aguaceiros que muito pontualmente foram fortes. segundo o GFS a instabilidade atmosferica vai continuar pela noite dentro

até amanha


----------



## Knyght (27 Dez 2010 às 07:37)

Bom dia,

Actual









*Estar Preparado*

12h às 15h





*Período 18h dia 27 à 12h dia 28*

18h-00h dia 27








00h-06h dia 28
















06-12h


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 11:13)

Já na Madeira se encontra a chover mas de momento é fraco, mais para a tarde tenderá agravar a intensidade da chuva e a sua acumulação, o céu se apresenta muito encoberto, enquanto o vento é calmo. Temperatura actual 19,2ºC, acumulação desde as 00h é de 1,9 mm, esta acumulação foi de uma hora para cá.

O tecto de nuvens ronda os 400 mts de altitude, o nevoeiro parece ser denso nas zonas mais altas.


----------



## icewoman (27 Dez 2010 às 11:17)

alex vieria disse:


> Já na Madeira se encontra a chover mas de momento é fraco, mais para a tarde tenderá agravar a intensidade da chuva e a sua acumulação, o céu se apresenta muito encoberto, enquanto o vento é calmo. Temperatura actual 19,2ºC, acumulação desde as 00h é de 1,9 mm, esta acumulação foi de uma hora para cá.
> 
> O tecto de nuvens ronda os 400 mts de altitude, o nevoeiro parece ser denso nas zonas mais altas.



olá bom dia,

Alex sabes quais são as previsoões para a Madeira? a chuva será muito forte? pois no site do IM ainda estamos no alerta verde....


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 11:23)

Penso que para o inicio da tarde o IM vai aumentar o grau de alerta, é possível para laranja, mas ainda é incerto, o certo é que existira precipitação com algumas acumulações, devido que a deslocação desta frente é muita lenta, e demorará a passar sobre a ilha um dia e meio, o pico de chuva todo leva indicar será das 18h-00h, mas existirá outro pico amanha pela madrugada.


----------



## figueira (27 Dez 2010 às 12:01)

icewoman disse:


> olá bom dia,
> 
> Alex sabes quais são as previsoões para a Madeira? a chuva será muito forte? pois no site do IM ainda estamos no alerta verde....



ola boa tarde eu tambem gostava de saber se sempre esta para acontecer alguma coisa de chuva mais intensa pk pelo IM ja não confio nada pesso desculpa de duvidar a sim deles mas e a realidade


----------



## figueira (27 Dez 2010 às 12:09)

alex vieria disse:


> Penso que para o inicio da tarde o IM vai aumentar o grau de alerta, é possível para laranja, mas ainda é incerto, o certo é que existira precipitação com algumas acumulações, devido que a deslocação desta frente é muita lenta, e demorará a passar sobre a ilha um dia e meio, o pico de chuva todo leva indicar será das 18h-00h, mas existirá outro pico amanha pela madrugada.



boa tarde sabes dizer quais os valores de precipitação??? na zona sul Funchal Câmara de lobos???


----------



## Knyght (27 Dez 2010 às 12:30)

Começam a formar-se as célula que deverão provocar a chuva do final da tarde e por toda a noite a sudoeste da ilha da Madeira.






(actualmente está a amarelo no MPE do Eumetsat)

A pressão deverá começar a descer visto estar a forma-se depressão a norte da Madeira entre o espaço Continente, Açores e Madeira.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2010 às 12:34)

figueira disse:


> ola boa tarde eu tambem gostava de saber se sempre esta para acontecer alguma coisa de chuva mais intensa pk pelo IM ja não confio nada pesso desculpa de duvidar a sim deles mas e a realidade





figueira disse:


> boa tarde sabes dizer quais os valores de precipitação??? na zona sul Funchal Câmara de lobos???



Convém confiares no I.M. Têm os melhores meios técnicos e humanos para seguir qualquer evento. Existe uma espécie de memória selectiva que condena um falhanço mas esquece-se da maioria das vezes em que acerta. E nas grandes inundações de Fevereiro o I.M. até não esteve muito mal, não podes é pedir o inevitável, que o I.M. impeça que caia tanta água.

E depois pedes o impossível ao Alex, que "adivinhe" a quantidade de precipitação que pode cair.

Estas situações têm que ser seguidas quase ao minuto, não é por prognósticos que se chega lá.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 13:00)

Boa tarde, o tecto de nuvens anda muito baixo, pelos 150 mts - 200mts de alt, foi a pouco foi ao Funchal, a via rápida o nível de visibilidade em alguns troços é de só 10 mts, mas a minha irmã que mora a 610 mts de alt, a visibilidade é quase nula, a 1h que não chove aqui na zona, o céu esta muito encoberto. Enquanto a precipitação e a sua acumulação é muito difícil de prever com exactidão, devido que na Madeira sofre chuvas pelos efeitos orográficos, por isso é muito difícil de prever. Haverá alguma acumulação que será importante, mas o mais importante é que não chova tão acumulado em uma só hora, porque as ribeiras não tem tanta capacidade de escoar tanta agua em pouco tempo, oxalá seja chuvas persistentes mais bem distribuídas a longo das horas, assim as ribeiras tem tempo para escoar a agua proveniente das montanhas.


----------



## icewoman (27 Dez 2010 às 13:09)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa tarde, o tecto de nuvens anda muito baixo, pelos 150 mts - 200mts de alt, foi a pouco foi ao Funchal, a via rápida o nível de visibilidade em alguns troços é de só 10 mts, mas a minha irmã que mora a 610 mts de alt, a visibilidade é quase nula, a 1h que não chove aqui na zona, o céu esta muito encoberto. Enquanto a precipitação e a sua acumulação é muito difícil de prever com exactidão, devido que na Madeira sofre chuvas pelos efeitos orográficos, por isso é muito difícil de prever. Haverá alguma acumulação que será importante, mas o mais importante é que não chova tão acumulado em uma só hora, porque as ribeiras não tem tanta capacidade de escoar tanta agua em pouco tempo, oxalá seja chuvas persistentes mais bem distribuídas a longo das horas, assim as ribeiras tem tempo para escoar a agua proveniente das montanhas.



o que aí vem é algo semelhante ao passado evento, a nivel de actividade electrica e vento?


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 13:11)

Encontra-se células em formação a 450 km da ilha pelo SW, existe uma depressão em fase de enchimento entre o triangulo açores-continente e madeira, deveremos de dar seguimento a esta situação, só quando ditas células se encontrar a 50km da ilha, se terá alguma noção de quanto será a dimensão do evento, até agora é algo prematuro lançar certezas.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 13:16)

icewoman disse:


> o que aí vem é algo semelhante ao passado evento, a nivel de actividade electrica e vento?



O vento aparentemente não terá a mesma intensidade que se verificou a semana passada, existirá algum vento mas passará a ser só moderado, com alguma rajada mas não muita intensa, poderá acontecer nas zonas montanhosas, actividade eléctrica parecer ser que não haverá tanta actividade eléctrica. Se IM lançar o alerta será pela precipitação, e talvez o vento nas zonas montanhosas.


----------



## icewoman (27 Dez 2010 às 13:18)

alex vieria disse:


> Encontra-se células em formação a 450 km da ilha pelo SW, existe uma depressão em fase de enchimento entre o triangulo açores-continente e madeira, deveremos de dar seguimento a esta situação, só quando ditas células se encontrar a 50km da ilha, se terá alguma noção de quanto será a dimensão do evento, até agora é algo prematuro lançar certezas.



obrigada Alex, peço desculpa por estas perguntas mas gosto de estar preparada...e como ainda sou um pouco leiga nestas questões de analise aos modelos ..prefiro perguntar a quem sabe.

no passado evento recordo me que estava alerta amarelo para o vento e a chuva e no entanto foi um evento muito forte!!!


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

A precipitação acumulada até agora desde as 00h, foi de 4,9mm, a quase uma 1h e meia que não chove, daqui uns minutos teremos uma célula que se formou e vai criar precipitação fraca, a própria encontra-se ao largo do porto moniz e ponta do pargo.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 13:35)

O aviso é agora amarelo....


----------



## figueira (27 Dez 2010 às 13:37)

alex vieria disse:


> Encontra-se células em formação a 450 km da ilha pelo SW, existe uma depressão em fase de enchimento entre o triangulo açores-continente e madeira, deveremos de dar seguimento a esta situação, só quando ditas células se encontrar a 50km da ilha, se terá alguma noção de quanto será a dimensão do evento, até agora é algo prematuro lançar certezas.



ja estamos com alerta amarelo pela chuvae tambem pelo vento


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 13:41)

Estou a reparar que a célula que se encontra a uns 400Km ao SW da ilha, esta ficar mais compacta e mais organizada, só quanto a mesma se encontrar a 50 km da ilha, teremos mais certezas.


----------



## Knyght (27 Dez 2010 às 13:48)

Neste momento a RAM encontra-se em aviso amarelo pelo IM das 20h de hoje até às 12h de amanhã.

As últimas previsões das 6h do WRF diminuíram a quantidade de precipitação prevista, sendo que a maior parte da chuva deverá cair das 23h às 11h de amanhã por este modelo.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 13:51)

O circulo preto é a célula que nos afectara na próxima hora mas com chuva fraca e pequenos picos de chuva moderada, o circulo vermelho é a célula que devemos ter em atenção o seu desenvolvimento, estará já ao largo da ilha já no inicio da noite.


----------



## jonhfx (27 Dez 2010 às 13:55)

Boa Tarde.
Olhando para a saída  para amanhã do NOGAPS http://www.nwmangum.com/NOGAPS.phtml , 
parece que a chuva será mais intensa a Oeste, 
mas é preciso é mesmo estar é atento, solos continuam saturados com muita agua.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 14:02)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa Tarde.
> Olhando para a saída  para amanhã do NOGAPS http://www.nwmangum.com/NOGAPS.phtml ,
> parece que a chuva será mais intensa a Oeste,
> mas é preciso é mesmo estar é atento, solos continuam saturados com muita agua.





Sim, tudo leva indicar que será as zonas oeste e sudoeste da ilha terá as maiores acumulações, devido que esta célula tem uma deslocação de SW para NW, teremos alguns efeitos orográficos que provocará a maximização das acumulações nas zonas médias e altas da ilha.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 14:04)

O pico maior todo leva indicar agora que será durante a madrugada de 2ºf para 3ºf.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

É assinalável aqui nas costas viradas a sul da ilha é o tecto de nuvens que teima em ficar em cotas muito baixas, em torno dos 150 mts e 200 mts de alt. "Nevoeiro muito denso nas cotas altas da ilha"


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

Imagens do porto de Funchal ilustra bem o tecto de nuvens na costa viradas a sul, na costa a norte da ilha não esta acontecer este efeito.


----------



## icewoman (27 Dez 2010 às 14:22)

alex vieria disse:


> É assinalável aqui nas costas viradas a sul da ilha é o tecto de nuvens que teima em ficar em cotas muito baixas, em torno dos 150 mts e 200 mts de alt. "Nevoeiro muito denso nas cotas altas da ilha"



entao quer dizer que a zona do garajau , machico vai ser mais poupada?


----------



## jonhfx (27 Dez 2010 às 14:22)

O "tecto do Nevoeiro" está ao nível do estádio dos Barreiros, nunca tinha visto.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 14:31)

icewoman disse:


> entao quer dizer que a zona do garajau , machico vai ser mais poupada?



Os modelos indicam que a pior parte das acumulações será a zona oeste da ilha, enquanto aos locais que mencionas, ficam na zona leste, existiram acumulações, mas no que diz respeito a comparações, a zona oeste leva a maior parte das acumulações, mas temos que ter em atenção que é muito dificil prever quantidades de chuva nomeadamente acumulações.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 14:37)

jonhfx disse:


> O "tecto do Nevoeiro" está ao nível do estádio dos Barreiros, nunca tinha visto.



É possível já que o estádio dos Barreiros fica numa cota de 130 mts, é bem capaz, notou que o céu esta ficar mais denso e escuro nas zonas montanhosas. Mas o tecto de nuvens anda a subir agora, ja consigo visualizar o teleférico da caldeira.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 15:00)

O tecto de nuvens ando pelo risco preto, agora se encontra acima do teleférico como indica a zeta vermelha, mais ou menos 250 mts- 300 mts. Imagem do centro de Câmara de Lobos, eu moro no vale abaixo do risco preto. a uns 110 mts de alt.


----------



## icewoman (27 Dez 2010 às 15:01)

alex vieria disse:


> É possível já que o estádio dos Barreiros fica numa cota de 130 mts, é bem capaz, notou que o céu esta ficar mais denso e escuro nas zonas montanhosas. Mas o tecto de nuvens anda a subir agora, ja consigo visualizar o teleférico da caldeira.





Tenho um amigo que conhece alguem do IM e a informação é de que será chuva por vezes forte durante a madrugada e com mais incidencia nas zonas montanhosas...embora estejam á espera de uma actualizaçao das previsoes..


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

icewoman disse:


> Tenho um amigo que conhece alguem do IM e a informação é de que será chuva por vezes forte durante a madrugada e com mais incidencia nas zonas montanhosas...embora estejam á espera de uma actualizaçao das previsoes..



É bem capaz, como escrevi a um post atrás onde referia que a precipitação serão mais forte em cotas mais altas e medias da ilha.


----------



## ALV72 (27 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

O meu irmão acabou de aterrar no Funchal e diz que não se vê nada, que o tecto de nuvens está muito baixo e que chuvia bastante !

Joao


----------



## alex vieria (27 Dez 2010 às 15:08)

ALV72 disse:


> O meu irmão acabou de aterrar no Funchal e diz que não se vê nada, que o tecto de nuvens está muito baixo e que chuvia bastante !
> 
> Joao



O teu irmão tive sorte, normalmente quando acontece estas situações os voos são desviados, as tantas aproveitaram alguma aberta para aterrar.


----------



## jonhfx (27 Dez 2010 às 15:40)

Agora o nevoeiro já é menos, mas mesmo assim ainda "toca" na grua da obra do estádio:




Descargas eléctricas a Sudoeste da Madeira:


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

Tempo muito instável sobre S. Miguel (Açores):


----------



## Knyght (27 Dez 2010 às 15:50)

alex vieria disse:


> O teu irmão tive sorte, normalmente quando acontece estas situações os voos são desviados, as tantas aproveitaram alguma aberta para aterrar.



Ou não veio na TAP lol...

Para já mais claro pelo Funchal


----------



## icewoman (27 Dez 2010 às 15:53)

Gerofil disse:


> Tempo muito instável sobre S. Miguel (Açores):



Boa tarde, esta celula que se aproxima da Ilha da Madeira não traz tanta actividade electrica como a do evento passado?


----------



## ijv (27 Dez 2010 às 15:53)

Aqui na minha zona, estrada da eira do serrado, quem vai para o curral das freiras o nevoeiro anda  assim. A pouco não via nada logo de seguida ja conseguia ver alguma coisa, quando tirei a foto não se via muito. um pouco antes, conseguia ver umas casa que ficam no outro lado


----------



## figueira (27 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde, esta celula que se aproxima da Ilha da Madeira não traz tanta actividade electrica como a do evento passado?



para que horas e que estamos em condições para ver se de facto vamos ser atingidos ?


----------



## figueira (27 Dez 2010 às 18:04)

ijv disse:


> Aqui na minha zona, estrada da eira do serrado, quem vai para o curral das freiras o nevoeiro anda  assim. A pouco não via nada logo de seguida ja conseguia ver alguma coisa, quando tirei a foto não se via muito. um pouco antes, conseguia ver umas casa que ficam no outro lado



alguem esta por ai para poder me dar informaçoes do tempo para as proximas horas no funchal


----------



## Rog (27 Dez 2010 às 18:43)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu nublado
15,9ºC
98%HR
1014hpa

Aumento da convecção a SW/S da Madeira que dirige-se para a ilha, e segundo os modelos, trará períodos de chuva por vezes forte durante a noite até amanhã de manhã.


----------



## ALV72 (27 Dez 2010 às 20:51)

Knyght disse:


> Ou não veio na TAP lol...
> 
> Para já mais claro pelo Funchal



Não foi na Tap foi na Portugália !

Joao


----------



## figueira (27 Dez 2010 às 21:00)

ALV72 disse:


> Não foi na Tap foi na Portugália !
> 
> Joao



no pico do areiro as 20 horas choveu 10.3


----------



## ThunderSea (27 Dez 2010 às 22:25)

Vem aí um núcleo mais activo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado. Aguaceiros por vezes intensos. Trovoadas.

Tmin - 13,7ºC
Tmax - 17,6ºC


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 00:13)

Acabou de passar uma grande célula arranhar a ilha, não fomos apanhados em cheio, só alguns restos, mas se encontra uma grande célula a uns 100Km a SW da ilha, mas penso que não apanharemos o seu nucleo mais activo passara de novo arranhar.

Acumulado ontem desde as 00h: *10,9mm*


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 00:17)

Penso que os acumulados serão mais baixos do que a previsões apontavam, mas poderá acontecer algumas surpresas caso mude o rumo de deslocação da célula ou se forme células secundárias ao largo da ilha, será uma noite com alguma instabilidade atmosférica.

Devemos ter em atenção os acumulados nas zonas montanhosas, mas penso que a chuva será bem distribuidas ao longo do espaço temporal, seria uma boa sinal para a agua escoar nas ribeiras.


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 00:32)

Actualmente chuva fraca e pontualmente moderada, o vento é fraco de SW 14,1 km/h, sem rajadas assinalar, temp: 19,0ºC


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 00:42)

O que esta assinalada é o nucleo que me preocupa nas próximas 3 horas teremos perto da Ilha, tem um grande desenvolvimento e uma grande carga de vapor de agua.


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 00:46)

Actualmente a chuva passou a moderada!!!


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

Parece ser que pela deslocação de SW para NW deste célula que assinalei a pouco, seremos atingidos em cheio mais pela parte oeste da ilha, a sua chegada é prevista pelas 04h da madrugada, penso que nessas horas entre às 04-06h haverá grande acumulação não me arriscou á um valor em concreto.


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 01:03)

Ups!!! se esta  intensificar a célula que já esta acima de nós a afectarmos, já tem manchas verdes e amarelas. Vamos ver o efeito orográfico e a sua acumulação na próxima hora. A atmosfera esta inestavél.


----------



## figueira (28 Dez 2010 às 01:04)

alex vieria disse:


> Parece ser que pela deslocação de SW para NW deste célula que assinalei a pouco, seremos atingidos em cheio mais pela parte oeste da ilha, a sua chegada é prevista pelas 04h da madrugada, penso que nessas horas entre às 04-06h haverá grande acumulação não me arriscou á um valor em concreto.



ola amigo alex vieira inda a poco passei pelo poiso e chuvia com muita entesidade como tambem em santa rita quanto a esta celula que informa aki acha que vai atengir em cheio na ilha?


----------



## Camacheiro (28 Dez 2010 às 01:06)

Boa noite.
Aqui na Camacha a temperatura está mais ou menos amena (14º.2)
Por agora parou de chover mas, de acordo com a minha antiquada, e talvez pouco fiável, estação meteo, a precipitação na última hora foi de 5.1mm e 28.7mm acumulada nas 24h .


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 01:11)

Existe alguma actividade electrica ao largo da ilha....


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 01:12)

Camacheiro disse:


> Boa noite.
> Aqui na Camacha a temperatura está mais ou menos amena (14º.2)
> Por agora parou de chover mas, de acordo com a minha antiquada, e talvez pouco fiável, estação meteo, a precipitação na última hora foi de 5.1mm e 28.7mm acumulada nas 24h .



Bem-vindo ao forum.... mais um madeirense no forum, é bom o enriquecimento de membros.... obrigado pela tua presencia...


----------



## figueira (28 Dez 2010 às 01:15)

alex vieria disse:


> Existe alguma actividade electrica ao largo da ilha....



mas esa atividade eletrica tem alguma coisa haver com a celula que ja esta sobre a ilha?


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

figueira disse:


> ola amigo alex vieira inda a poco passei pelo poiso e chuvia com muita entesidade como tambem em santa rita quanto a esta celula que informa aki acha que vai atengir em cheio na ilha?



Todo leva indicar que sim, mas poderá enfraquecer como intensificar, a metereologia é fascinante por isso, devido a sua incertezas!!! Bem-vido ao forum Figueira!!!


----------



## figueira (28 Dez 2010 às 01:19)

alex vieria disse:


> Todo leva indicar que sim, mas poderá enfraquecer como intensificar, a metereologia é fascinante por isso, devido a sua incertezas!!! Bem-vido ao forum Figueira!!!



neste momento chove moderadamente no funchal nada de muito forte


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 01:26)

figueira disse:


> mas esa atividade eletrica tem alguma coisa haver com a celula que ja esta sobre a ilha?



Sim tem de haver com a célula que se aproxima!!! e aquela que esta sobre cima de nós na actualidade, de momento a actividade electrica esta em alto mar!!! talvez fica no mar só...


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 01:37)

Chove com alguma intensidade moderada, com alguns picos de curta duração forte... acumulação desde às 00h de hoje até agora 6,4 mm, esta acumular bem!!! me despeço até amanha!!! vamos ver pelas 04h da madrugada como foi o comportamento da célula que se aproxima. Ter muita atenção!!!


----------



## Knyght (28 Dez 2010 às 01:51)

Boa noite,

Segundo as últimas actualizações disponíveis a chuva mais ser ao longo da noite o que dará espaço temporal para a água ser transportada pelas ribeiras.

Pelo seguimento feito no fórum não se verifica nenhuma situação extraordinária embora muita coisa fora do normal tenha ultimamente acontecido.

Qualquer coisa Alex manda sms ou liga


----------



## jonhfx (28 Dez 2010 às 01:52)

Boa Noite.
Chove com alguma intensidade pelo Funchal,  14,7 mm desde as 0:00 com uma Rainfall rate máxima 106,7 mm/h pelas  00:31 .
Pela Imagem de MPE do Eumetsat parece que vamos ter precipitação mais ou menos intensa a noite toda:




A actividade Eléctrica está ao redor da ilha:










Ps: Aos novos membros usem o "*Responder*" em Vez do "Citar" para não duplicarem "post's"


----------



## figueira (28 Dez 2010 às 08:13)

tive conhecimento que o maior pico de percepitação sera entre as 7 da manha e as 11 da manha


----------



## Knyght (28 Dez 2010 às 08:16)

Bom dia,







Chuvadas Fortes a Muito Fortes nestas próximas 2h pelo menos


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Dez 2010 às 08:16)

figueira disse:


> bom dia
> chove torrencialmente em câmara de lobos com vento a mistura se continuar a chover a sim certamente vai dar estragos



Igualmente por Machico!!!


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2010 às 08:17)

Célula muito activa neste momento sobre a Madeira.

A Estação do Forum Madeira soma e segue. 36,8 mm, quase tudo acumulado na última hora.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA6


----------



## Knyght (28 Dez 2010 às 08:34)

Chegada a célula com a devida queda de pressão e rajadas de vento fortes!






Ribeiras já se fazem ouvir mas a chuva em si já acalmou pelo menos no Funchal...


----------



## Knyght (28 Dez 2010 às 08:40)

Cobertos pela célula que parece não estar muito densa, pelo menos não tão agressiva com a ultima que passou...






Já agora fica a analise do 21st Weather Squadron às 6h de hoje!


----------



## figueira (28 Dez 2010 às 09:17)

ja temos uma maquina no ribeiro de são joão na foz da ribeira.
Pico do areiro caiu uma precipitação na ordem dos 24.8 as 8 horas da manha


----------



## Rog (28 Dez 2010 às 09:17)

Bom dia
Chuva pelo norte da Madeira, um total de 25mm desde as 0h
Já registei uma rajada máxima de 71km/h

Registo entre as 7 e as 8h:


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 09:30)

Bom dia, o céu se apresenta muito carregado e obscuro acumulou até agora na minha estação *33,1mm*, o vento é moderado vento médio: 23,8 km/h, com uma rajada as 08:36 de SW 44,8 km/h.  
Vamos ter esta célula encima de nós até pelo menos 1h. Nas zonas montanhosas estão acumular bem com quase 25mm no pico areeiro às 8h….


----------



## figueira (28 Dez 2010 às 09:40)

bom dia amigo ja agora sabes se a mais alguma celula em dircção a nossa ilha


----------



## alex vieria (28 Dez 2010 às 09:47)

figueira disse:


> bom dia amigo ja agora sabes se a mais alguma celula em dircção a nossa ilha



Passando esta célula tenderá acalmar, para a tarde entraremos em regime de aguaceiros fracos a moderado, mas poderá se forma novas células mas por enquanto no satelite indica que só existe esta célula que esta encima de nós em neste momento.


----------



## Knyght (28 Dez 2010 às 10:03)

Fica agora um apanhado da nossa noite que poderá indicar grande precipitação a Oeste.
Período 00h às 07h


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2010 às 11:55)

*Chuva intensa e vento forte
Madeira: cheias e aeroporto condicionado por causa do mau tempo* 

O mau tempo que se fez sentir nas últimas horas na Madeira fez transbordar um ribeiro no Curral das Freiras, provocou a queda de uma árvore de grande porte, inundações "sem gravidade" no Funchal e está a condicionar o movimento no aeroporto.

Fonte dos bombeiros voluntários madeirenses disse à Lusa que saíram esta manhã para a estrada da Camacha onde caiu uma árvore de grande porte, que não provocou danos pessoais ou materiais, mas que está a impedir a circulação automóvel. A mesma fonte da corporação adiantou que foram destacados para o local uma viatura pesada e três elementos.

Os bombeiros municipais do Funchal foram chamados para algumas inundações de estabelecimentos no Largo do Pelourinho e na rua da Carreira, contudo, "sem gravidade", e deslocaram-se à vereda do Alado, na freguesia de Santo António, por causa de um muro que caiu.

Por seu turno, os bombeiros de Câmara de Lobos estão no Curral das Freiras, onde o ribeiro transbordou na zona do Cumeal, arrastando pedras para a estrada, uma situação para a qual foi convocada a direcção regional de estradas, para proceder à limpeza.

*Aviso amarelo*

O mau tempo na Madeira levou o Instituto de Meteorologia a colocar o arquipélago sob aviso amarelo de chuva e vento forte até ao final da manhã.

Esta situação está a condicionar também o movimento no Aeroporto da Madeira, sendo que, segundo disse à Lusa fonte daquela infra-estrutura, um voo da companhia aérea TUI proveniente de Frankfurt, na Alemanha, foi obrigado a divergir a sua rota para Tenerife, em Espanha, devido à fraca visibilidade e ao vento forte na zona de Santa Cruz/Machico.

A mesma fonte adiantou ainda que a ligação da Sata para o Porto Santo sofreu atrasos, "mas algumas abertas" permitem as operações.

Fonte: Publico


----------



## Knyght (28 Dez 2010 às 12:56)

Gráficos de Observação
Arieiro




Funchal




Caniçal





As restantes não tiveram picos superiores a 10mm/h


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2010 às 13:53)

Estava aqui a fazer as contas à precipitação e se não me engano este mês no Funchal já ultrapassou os 200mm. Ia com 222,2mm às 12h do dia de hoje.

Somando este valor à precipitação acumulada desde 1 de Janeiro, temos *1459,1mm*! 

Um valor surpreendente tendo em conta que a média anual (1971-2000) é de 596,4mm.


----------



## Camacheiro (28 Dez 2010 às 20:08)

Boa noite:
Alex: obrigado pelas boas vindas.
Os dados da Ribeirinha - Camacha (+-600m):
Temp. 12º.5
Precip. acumulada 24h - 57.6mm
valor Max hora - 23.7mm


----------



## ThunderSea (28 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

AnDré disse:


> Estava aqui a fazer as contas à precipitação e se não me engano este mês no Funchal já ultrapassou os 200mm. Ia com 222,2mm às 12h do dia de hoje.
> 
> Somando este valor à precipitação acumulada desde 1 de Janeiro, temos *1459,1mm*!
> 
> Um valor surpreendente tendo em conta que a média anual (1971-2000) é de 596,4mm.



Impressionante, de facto!
Até porque, segundo um estudo publicado há poucos dias pelo Diário de Notícias da Madeira, o segundo ano mais pluvioso dos últimos 70 anos no Funchal, foi 1969 com *1006,2mm*. Muito aquém, portanto, dos valores registados neste incrível 2010...


----------



## figueira (28 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

ola boas noites esta a dar muitos relampagos nas zonas altas do estreito de camara de lobos sera que vamos ter fenomeno como o da semana passada??


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

Confirmo trovoadas por vezes fortes na minha zona!


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

O iMapWeather assinala neste momento descargas eléctricas frequentes e dispersas pelo centro e parte oriental da Ilha da Madeira.

Descargas eléctricas na última meia hora:






iMapWeather


----------



## Reportorio (29 Dez 2010 às 01:05)

Pessoal da Madeira como está a situação por aí? não parem de reportar.


----------



## ThunderSea (29 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

Boas!
Depois da tormenta, neste momento na faixa sul da Madeira observo as seguinte condições:
Céu limpo e ar límpido.
Leve brisa (vento instântaneo de 25Km/h)
Temperatura amena (15ºC)
Pressão estável (1008hPa)
Praticamente já não são observadas descargas eléctricas.


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Dez 2010 às 10:03)

Bom dia caros colegas!
Neste momento sigo com um belo dia de sol, mas penso que não durará por muito tempo. Tive a observar através das imagens de satelite, e Julgo que dentro de 1 hora ou menos, poderão ocorrer aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoadas sobre a Madeira... Aguardemos!


----------



## icewoman (29 Dez 2010 às 10:54)

Boa tarde,



Não estava previsto uma melhoria agora para de manhã? Vamos continuar com instabilidade até quando?

obrigada


----------



## Knyght (29 Dez 2010 às 11:07)

Célula que deverá estar a atingir os concelhos a Oeste principalmente nas vertentes norte.







Melhorias só depois da passagem desta célula que trará ainda precipitação moderada!


----------



## icewoman (29 Dez 2010 às 11:12)

Obrigada Knight

Esta celula demorará quanto tempo ?


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Dez 2010 às 12:02)

icewoman disse:


> Obrigada Knight
> 
> Esta celula demorará quanto tempo ?



Olá icewoman!
Poderá sempre obeservar os links com imagens de satelite que foram enviados por mim e pelos nossos colegas. 

http://www.sat24.com/ce

A célula começa a dissipar-se, por isso acho que não à motivo para grandes preocupações. Mas convém estar sempre atento ás imagens de satelite, a cada hora que passa, muita coisa pode mudar!
cumps


----------



## icewoman (29 Dez 2010 às 12:10)

Boa tarde,

Agradeço imenso a vossa disponibilidade e atenção para comigo, mas ainda não possuo a vossa capacidade de interpretação das imagens de satelite...a nivel temporal não sei bem precisar mais ou menos quanto tempo demorará..

deviam de fazer talvez uns convivios entre todos os membros do forum ( ilha madeira) e não só para aprendermos e trocar-mos impressões, pois a meteorologia é fascinante!


----------



## HugoFrança (29 Dez 2010 às 14:10)

por acaso concordo com a Icewoman

é só a 2º vez que participo, mas sigo-vos atentamente todos os dias assim como um amigo meu

somos grandes adeptos de meteorologia, a ideia do convívio era muito boa!


----------



## Knyght (29 Dez 2010 às 14:43)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> deviam de fazer talvez uns convivios entre todos os membros do forum ( ilha madeira) e não só para aprendermos e trocar-mos impressões, pois a meteorologia é fascinante!



O Alex e eu já nos encontramo-nós várias vezes, convidamos pelo menos o Rog e o Sunderland sem sucesso...







Máximo de 1 hora começa boas abertas até ao fim do ano


----------



## HugoFrança (29 Dez 2010 às 15:08)

Alguem da zona oeste me sabe dizer se apercebeu destas descargas?


http://www.aemet.es/imagenes_d/eltiempo/observacion/rayos/201012291100_r78g.gif


----------



## alex vieria (29 Dez 2010 às 15:22)

Boa tarde, a tendência é para melhorar, poderá surgir só aguaceiros fracos que serão cada vez mais isolados, o final de ano, teremos um tempo ideal para o fogo-de-artifício! Ontem acumulei *52,7 mm*, no que vai no mês de Dezembro já tenho acumulado *243,4 mm*, desdes 01 de Setembro até hoje já acumulei em precipitação *735,9 mm*, Mês de Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro bem acima da média!!! Este ano de 2010 ficará na história meteorológica para a nossa Ilha.


----------



## tripado (29 Dez 2010 às 17:00)

Neste momento ceu aberto com muito sol, chuviscos esporádicos. ZOna alta de Santo Antonio


----------



## ijv (29 Dez 2010 às 18:16)

Bem comeco a ter aqui "visinhos" eu tambem sou das zonas altas de st antonio. 
Bem vindo


----------



## tripado (29 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

Yep, trabalho na Ribeira Grande.


----------



## Knyght (30 Dez 2010 às 04:39)

Bom dia,

Deixo o seguimento actual da região dos Açores e Madeira através das últimas analises do 21st Weather Squadron e a Previsão para o Ano novo  











18h de 31 às 24h









00h Dia 01 às 06h





Precipitação e já estamos no range das 48h pelo menos até às 31h do dia 24h poderá ocorrer fraca precipitação apenas no grupo oriental dos Açores.

No Funchal deverá estar a noite ideal para existir uma grande noite pirotecnia com mais disparos dos que houve no Record do Mundo sendo assim estão convidados Açoreanos, Continentais e demais seres vivos a presenciar o melhor Fim-Do-Ano do MUNDO!










Fotos by Sandro Correia


----------



## ijv (30 Dez 2010 às 12:55)

Isto é bom, apesar de termos tido um ano muito mau em relação a chuva, ao menos nos dias festivos temos tido bom tempo.


----------

